# You become a true FLASHAHOLIC when?



## Showolf (Jan 17, 2007)

What are the requirements to be a FLASHAHOLIC?


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 17, 2007)

You're probably a flashaholic when you have more lights than underwear. 

- Chris


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 17, 2007)

When you're actually on a site/forum dedicated to flashlights!!


----------



## tebore (Jan 17, 2007)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> You're probably a flashaholic when you have more lights than underwear.
> 
> - Chris


 
Or you stopped wearing underwear because you've spent all the money on lights.

Or in at about 100 posts.


----------



## tenfour (Jan 17, 2007)

When you cheer when the power goes out.


----------



## Danbo (Jan 17, 2007)

Or, when you start clipping flashlights to your underwear.


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 17, 2007)

when you buy thing other thasn flashlights and you think of how many lights you could buy weith that much cash. 
example: whoa that arcteryx jacket is $500, dang, thats five e1l's.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 17, 2007)

Danbo said:


> Or, when you start clipping flashlights to your underwear.


 

Let's see you clip one to a thong! 

You become a flashaholic when you spend $280 for a Surefire U-2
without giving it a second thought.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 17, 2007)

When you have "The Perfect Flashlight"(Big or small, fat or skinny, Bright or dim, standing, hanging or flexable) for any situation that arises.


----------



## Glock40 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you are reading ths thread, you are for sure.


----------



## jcoldwater (Jan 17, 2007)

You might be a flashaholic if....lol

I believe became a flashaholic the day I saw a review on a Surefire L2 in a computer magazine, I've learnt so much since then. Now I have enough lights, whenever 1 runs dead, I just grab the next. I even bought a M1 Illuminator in case I have to blind a terminator one day, assuming that works that is.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jan 17, 2007)

....when you take the dog out for a walk and people that don't even know anything about flashlights come up to you and ask you "What kind of flashlight is that?"  

MSazx


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 17, 2007)

When planning a holiday means planning what lights to take with you and booking hotels and rental cars are a second thought.
When you actually enquire whether power goes out regularly in your destination city and you cheer when the answer is positive.
When planning excursions on your holiday, you favour visiting dark caves, poorly lit ruins and stuff like that.
One of the first things you ask about your destination country is what power sockets they have (for your chargers).

Joris

PS: This is actually happening to me. In april I will be visiting Cameroon (the dark continent!!) and all the above is sadly true...
(Will take 2 ARC AAA-P - one for me, one for my girlfriend - a SF E1L and I am still thinking about bringing my Peak Pacific and/or the SF L2)
Power seems to go out on a regular basis in the city (Garoua) 
Cameroon is 220 volt
We will be visiting the Northern parts of the country, which are still very primitive, where there is no electric light at night 
My girlfriend is a Cameronese historian/archeologist and should know all the interesting and dark places worthy of our visit in her home country.


----------



## Tritium (Jan 17, 2007)

When you look around your 2 room house and find 35 lights sitting out ready for use and 150 more under the bed you might be a flashaholic. 

Thurmond


----------



## dixemon (Jan 17, 2007)

You might be a flashaholic If you have to buy and sell lights just so you have something coming in the mail atleast once a month to get your fix. Or when you are ready to kill someone because you thought your package would be there that day and it doesnt show. :help:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 17, 2007)

You have one in your pocket while out cutting the grass.

Geoff


----------



## Tritium (Jan 17, 2007)

dixemon said:


> You might be a flashaholic If you have to buy and sell lights just so you have something coming in the mail atleast once a month to get your fix. Or when you are ready to kill someone because you thought your package would be there that day and it doesnt show. :help:


 
Once a month. I bow to your willpower sir as I need a fix almost daily.

Thurmond


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 17, 2007)

dixemon said:


> You might be a flashaholic If you have to buy and sell lights just so you have something coming in the mail atleast once a month to get your fix. Or when you are ready to kill someone because you thought your package would be there that day and it doesnt show. :help:


 You create online accounts for all the major shippers (FedEx, UPS, DHL, and USPS) so you're prepared in the event that you have to return a light/accessory and have the ability to track multiple shipments under one roof


----------



## FAAbUlights (Jan 17, 2007)

When you strategically put multiple lights throughout the house to make sure you can grab a light no matter where you are.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 17, 2007)

When (as a student), you look into your bookbag and find more flashlights than books.

You also have one in your coat pocket, laptop bag, and your keychain, just in case...


----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 17, 2007)

You interperet the word "Creed" as a past tense verb in conversation.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 17, 2007)

You complain about spending $7+ for lunch at work, but think $60 a good deal for a flashlight!!


----------



## tenfour (Jan 17, 2007)

You guys are hilarious :twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Jan 17, 2007)

When you know what the hell a "flashalolic" is in the first place!

Although, maybe not, as my girlfriend, to her dismay, does indeed know what a flashaholic is...


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 17, 2007)

You become a Flashaholic when you realise that a MagLite is not 'The Finest Torch in the World', as it says on some packaging.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 17, 2007)

MikeSalt said:


> You become a Flashaholic when you realise that a MagLite is not 'The Finest Torch in the World', as it says on some packaging.


How true! You're a flashahoic when you realize that your need for lights will be satisified if you have number of lights you curretnly own +1.


----------



## Noxonomus (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont know when you become a flashaholic but it is clearly proven when you come here for a second time.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 17, 2007)

1) When you find yourself buying 100 CR2016 lithium coin cells to replace the dead batteries in the 50 Photon clone keychain lights you gave away and you don't even have a light that uses those batteries. 

2) When people call you the flashlight nut :tinfoil: but put up with your enthusiasm anyway because you give away lots of free keychain lights and offer to replace the batteries for free when they wear out.


----------



## mudhole (Jan 17, 2007)

when you're introduced to someone new by a friend and they respond,"the one with the flashlights?" . . . .which allows you to lecture them on what truly makes a flashlight.You give a quick demonstration with your EDC they're in amazemrnt,then they ask,"How much do these run for?" . . .you tell and they quickly hand your light back over


----------



## shoe (Jan 17, 2007)

You become a flashaholic when you spend 2 weeks pouring over the forums asking questions, looking at lamp specs, runtimes and compatibility just to buy 2 lights.

(Thanks AGAIN to Paul_in_Maryland for the info)

You know you're a flashaholic when your friends (although impressed) think you're insane for spending $100+ for "just a flashlight".

You know you're REALLY a flashaholic when you stop smoking cigarettes to pay for them.

2 weeks nicotine free!


----------



## mudhole (Jan 17, 2007)

that's awesome!!!


----------



## Effulgence (Jan 17, 2007)

...when you trade your textbook for a flashlight during finals. 

...when you post a reply to you become a true FLASHAHOLIC when?

...when you get pissed off when CPF gives you the "server is busy" cold shoulder.


----------



## blahblahblah (Jan 17, 2007)

When your friends call you a "flashlight whore".


----------



## shoe (Jan 17, 2007)

You just reminded me of some more.

... when you suffer from withdrawl symptoms when CPF is down for maintenence.
I was hurting bad.

... when you're deeply saddened by Quickbeams semi-retirement.
I cried.

... when you sit around thinking up reasons that you're a flashaholic.
I'll post more when I think of them. :thinking: 




Effulgence said:


> ...when you trade your textbook for a flashlight during finals.
> 
> ...when you post a reply to you become a true FLASHAHOLIC when?
> 
> ...when you get pissed off when CPF gives you the "server is busy" cold shoulder.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 17, 2007)

...when you need to grab a flashlight for something and you just stand there for a moment, paralyzed by the decicion of exactly _which_ light to grab...


----------



## 2000xlt (Jan 17, 2007)

You know your a flashaholic when people need a light, and they immediately come to you.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 18, 2007)

You are a flashaholic when :-

1) You bring to bed your edc, lanyard round your neck.

2) You stare at your edc while having a dump in the toilet.

3) You would rather buy a replacement CR123 for a pack of smokes (this is good!)

4) You can't wait for darkness. (Sounds more like a vampire!!)

5) Your favourite edc presides between you and your wife in bed!!!.

6) Willing to fork out a $50 pelican case to house your $35 edc.

7) Wake up odd hours at night and opening this forum (like theres other things to do...he hhhe ..heh...)

8) Gets really upset when someone compares your Surefire with a china lite which he/she paid cheap......

9) Hide all receipts of falshlite purchases, accessories, e-mail messages, paypal statements, blister packs, spare batteries, blah blah at the office not at home.

and finally

10) Having dreams of scantily dressed men/women with tactical illumination tools most night of the week......

he ...he..h.e...hhe...he.h...heh...he.eh...h.e.....hheeehh..h.e.h..h..e


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Jan 18, 2007)

Greetings!

These all apply to me:

When you carry an EDC light in your left pocket, along with TWO keychain lights in your right pocket on your keyring (just in case the battery dies in one of them...).

EVEN WITH THE ABOVE, you keep an Inova X1 on your computer desk, so when the power goes out you will have a flashlight to use for finding your other flashlights.

When this "search" for other flashlights in the dark consists of shining the X1 to the left-rear of your desk, where three more flashlights are standing on their bezels, next to your computer speakers... or opening the top drawer at the right where you'll have 10 more lights to choose from.

When you open ANY drawer in your house or office, there's at least a 90% chance that there will be one or more flashlights somewhere in the drawer.

When you have a drawer dedicated ENTIRELY to batteries for your lights, and your briefcase also has a small container in it for spare batteries, and half the wall sockets in your house are used up with battery chargers.

When you go camping, you agonize over which 10 flashlights or so you should take with you THIS trip... not including your EDC lights of course!

When you know the meaning of candlepower, lumen, LUX, the name of every company manufacturing high-power LED's, and have links to most flashlight manufacturers in your web-browser links... but you're completely clueless about things like your anniversary or other holidays, who your elected officials are, or what most things in a kitchen do.

When you find a new flashlight you like, you buy a spare (just in case) and another spare so you'll have "a pair and a spare"... and then you buy another for no reason you can logically express.

When you actually spend time on forums like this... 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## UWAK (Jan 18, 2007)

I know I become a true Flashaholic, when I found I always searching for a better flashlight out there.


----------



## Robocop (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have ever taken a shower with a flashlight....you may just qualify.

I remember when my power was out for several days and I thought long and hard about what light I had that would be perfect for the shower......well I never thought I would use that Gerber old style Ultra-G for this but it worked great in that shower


----------



## VidPro (Jan 18, 2007)

#1) first you must admit that there is a higher power that you always need to achieve, and you cannot really accomplish life without it. This comes in the form of better bulbs and batteries.

#2) you must come to terms with the darkness, and realise that the number of lights, runtime and brighntness will achieve those goals.

#3) You admit that you are powerless over lights - that our lives had become unmanageable, without buying more of them.

#4) You must make ammends to all the lights you have lost, and thrown away over time, even the 2$ ones.

#5) You realise that after you have the 2 lights you actually need, that you now have a Buzz on, that causes your thinking to be reduced, and this causes the cascade buzz effect, where you buy way to many lights, untill your caught DWL (Drunken with Lights), and hauled off to jail for non-payment of credit card debts.

#6) You have failed your family and friends at all aspects of your life, except when a blackout occurs, and that usually doesnt redeem you, although they are happy for the moment.

#7) When you talk to your Psychatrist about your light obsession, he just blurts out that your flipping crasy, at the end of the session though, he leaves to pick up his first LED light at target.

#8) You make sincere attempt to stop buying another light, that you do not need, but because of your disease, you buy another one anyway, and spend the next week justifying it to yourself.

#9) When the feeling to buy more lights crops up, you need a "higher power" to stop you from more insanity, and even that doesnt work.

#10) You admit that you have a problem, then turn off all the lights in the house, and deny it again.


----------



## lightrod (Jan 18, 2007)

99% of your "disposable" income goes to light purchases. 95% is not enough. True flashaholism is about extremes.


----------



## Concept (Jan 18, 2007)

My big problem due to my flashaholisim is not being able to wait for the last light I bought to come in and buying a second, third, forth, or even fifth one while I'm still waiting for the first.

I took up mountain bike riding to help me spend some time outdoors and gain some fitness, now I'm looking for bikelights!


----------



## MatajumotorS (Jan 18, 2007)

Concept said:


> My big problem due to my flashaholisim is not being able to wait for the last light I bought to come in and buying a second, third, forth, or even fifth one while I'm still waiting for the first.


 
Me too! :lolsign:


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE: _*"My big problem due to my flashaholisim is not being able to wait for the last light I bought to come in and buying a second, third, forth, or even fifth one while I'm still waiting for the first".*_

I hear ya...


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 18, 2007)

If you know more details about your flashlights than about your partner.
And you have more flashlight than friends...
I´m also a little concerned about my syndromes because now I own a Microfire HID, a Fenix P1D CE and going to order 2 more of this little evils........ (without knowing where to use them....)


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 18, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> You are a flashaholic when :-
> 
> 9) Hide all receipts of flashlite purchases, accessories, e-mail messages, paypal statements, blister packs, spare batteries, blah blah at the office not at home....


So true..:laughing:


----------



## beer2beer (Jan 18, 2007)

lol totally agree! I have to hide them from my wife all the time.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 18, 2007)

I just had a blackout . . . I checked my email, and I have an E0D on the way from Fenix-Store. And in my stupor, I chose the USPS Priority mail upgrade. I have no recollection of ordering this light. 

If I don't go out to lunch for 1 week, the money saved pays for this light . . .


----------



## Cribbage (Jan 18, 2007)

When you sell a gun to buy a Surefire M-4!


----------



## Cribbage (Jan 18, 2007)

Linda like Shoe; I stopped buying cigars (haven't smoked them all yet!) to better afford my flashaholism!


----------



## Cribbage (Jan 18, 2007)

blahblahblah said:


> When your friends call you a "flashlight whore".


 
I resemble that remark!


----------



## Cribbage (Jan 18, 2007)

When you realized you just posted 3 replies in a row to this thread!

(oops; 4!)


----------



## Danbo (Jan 18, 2007)

Cribbage said:


> When you realized you just posted 3 replies in a row to this thread!
> 
> (oops; 4!)



When you take time out of your busy work schedule to post, just to make sure another flashaholic doesn't post 4 times in a row!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 18, 2007)

You buy a Leatherman Charge Ti multi-tool and notice the holster will hold a CR123A light and two AAA lights...and you can't find the multi-tool a week later. 

The Christmas tree is decorated with Fauxtons for lights 

Your bicycle uses LED flashlights for lighting
....and your wife's bike
....and your kid's bikes

Your battery charger will run off 110V/220V or 12V DC... and you have the adapters ready to feed "the camera"

Half the light bulbs in your house blew out and you don't notice.

When your spouse asks what flashlight you want instead of "What do you want for your birthday" (Happened to me yesturday) 

Your wife stands next to you for 15 minutes while you read CPF... she is naked... you don't notice while you carry on a conversation (I still catch hell for that one)

When the neighbor lady complains that her husband looks at too much porn on the internet. Your wife replies "My husband looks at flashlights" Once she explains to the neighbor what a flashaholic is... now the neighbor feels sorry for her! 

Your MP3 player AAA battery died at noon but you can't part with the AAA cell in your keychain light because "you never know". 

Your car broke down, the hot water does not work but your 20 flashlights have fresh batteries! 

You refer to your Fire~FlyIII as a "portable, programmable illumination device, not a mere "flashlight". 

You go camping and forget the tent poles and food...but not the 8 flashlights and enough batteries for a month. 

Your spouse gets battery operated devices for Christmas/birthday so you can buy the latest/greatest batteries for your flashlight. 

You minimize CPF when your wife is around and bring up the email screen (try it!  

Your paypal account was created and is only used to buy flashlights and modding parts (guilty)

The ceiling bounce and runtime tests are really "moodlighting". Your spouse almost believes it until you quit snuggling to write down the elapsed time  

You spend half an hour in the bathroom, there was no sounds of running water or flushing...and the light bulb is cold. 

There is a power failure in the neighborhood and you get blamed...by people you never met. 

You do house repairs only at night

You need a 300 lumen light so the lawn would look better after you cut it.

You used to have two flashlights and replaced the batteries twice a year. Now you have 20 flashlights and you replace batteries twice a month. 

Your design for a "man room" looks ironically like an intergrated sphere

You refuse to purchase a backup power generator since the UPS system lasts long enough to charge batteries. 

You hear the word "Edison" and you think LED manufactuer

You have 4 Maglights... and they cost $600

You own more that one package of themal epoxy

You attach a holster to swim trunks

You hear the story of Noah's Ark and wonder what he would of thought about Surefire. 

You send a letter to Phoenix Arizona but spell it "Fenix Arizona" 

You recite the alphabet as Luxeon bin codes

You never realized they have guns at the SHOT show

You are still reading this looooong post


----------



## COMMANDR (Jan 18, 2007)

When you have 200+ post on this forum.







Gary


----------



## Luxson (Jan 18, 2007)

When CPF is your home page.


----------



## mudman cj (Jan 18, 2007)

When you dream that your EDC is busted into 50 pieces and you hold them in your hands wondering how this could happen, then you wake up and thank God it was only a dream.


----------



## redskins38 (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have a dream period about flashlights...Ive never had one


----------



## shoe (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm ashamed to admit this but... 
...when people ask you, "what are all of those things on your belt???".

and then...

...when you have to look at the blank, tilted-head stares from people after you tell them they're flashlights.

...when a police officer ask you what you need to carry a flashlight for
and not having a "real" reason.


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 18, 2007)

... when you read most of the above posts and say "Yep. That's me." or "What's wrong with that?"


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 18, 2007)

... when you read most of the above posts *before breakfast* and say "Yep. That's me." or "What's wrong with that?"


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 18, 2007)

If your new set of rechargeables never quite make it off your analyzer (_sic_) because there's _one_ more test to do.


----------



## MojoLight (Jan 18, 2007)

When you realize you've left your EDC at home and after the 50th or 60th EDC check, even though you have several other lights on you, the world just isn't right.

No light is bright enough or lasts long enough for you but you buy them anyway.

You check for sales on lights you already have and don't need duplicates of...and if you find one on sale you buy it.

I could go on, but I need to go buy a flashlight.


----------



## The-David (Jan 18, 2007)

"Your paypal account was created and is only used to buy flashlights and modding parts (guilty)" Yep me to 

Denial is the first step... I dont know what your talking about, I dont have a flashlight problem:sweat:


----------



## sharkchild (Jan 18, 2007)

When the campus police ask "what kind of flashlight do you have?"

When friends ask for advice on a flashlight.

When you go camping and your friends guess what kind of flashlight you are going to bring.


----------



## Tuna (Jan 18, 2007)

When you buy one light you don't really need but want online and then while waiting for the light to arrive you buy a second light in the CPF sell section to hold you over.  While waiting for your purchases to arrive you discover your first light purchase was not in stock. So to ease the pain you buy a third light from another online store to hold you over. Now your waiting for three lights to arrive and to pass the time you check your email hourly for delivery updates. :sweat:


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 18, 2007)

You carry a digital multimeter in your brief case to test your cells voltage.


----------



## lednut (Jan 19, 2007)

When you mow the yard at night,in the dark with a flashlight. I've done it before,and I must say,it draws strange stares from the neighbors. Not all that safe,either.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jan 19, 2007)

When the local LEOs know your name because of indecent exposure... Wait, wrong flashing, wrong forum...

When you see a $100+ light for sale and know it's a steal while everyone else is struggling to comprehend how lights can sell for over $30.


----------



## T4R06 (Jan 19, 2007)

....instead of waiting to be delivered at your home (USPS) you found out that your package has arrived (delivery confirmation). oh man!!! in 5minutes im at my local post office having the printed results and starts to interogating those guys @ the office if my package was there


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 20, 2007)

When you go shopping and the first place you go to is a Torch shop
When you go online and the first site you visit is the CPF


----------



## ktronik (Jan 20, 2007)

When you buy lights insted of FOOD!!! You are then a 'Light addict' that has to have the next big fix... :naughty: :lolsign: 

Ktronik


----------



## Showolf (Jan 20, 2007)

Bwahahaha! This thread is freakin' hilarious.... Thanks to all the TRUE FLASHAHOLICS that replied. I'll get there in due time I'm sure........

I only own one two flashlights so far, so I'm not worthy!






Wait! Does sitting at the end of your driveway on every moonless night just to judge the headlights of the vehices going by qualify me?


----------



## St8kout (Jan 20, 2007)

You're more concerned about lube on your o-rings than lube for the car

You also can answer with a straight face the question, "How much did that cost?"


----------



## nuggett (Jan 20, 2007)

When all your dogs have Photons on their collar.


----------



## shoe (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you thinking of good quality flashlights only??
Even before I came here, I had at least 8 of them.
Any ONE of lights I have now after being corrupted by these guys can outshine any three of them put together.



Showolf said:


> Bwahahaha! This thread is freakin' hilarious.... Thanks to all the TRUE FLASHAHOLICS that replied. I'll get there in due time I'm sure........
> 
> I only own one two flashlights so far, so I'm not worthy!
> 
> ...


----------



## PFloyd (Jan 20, 2007)

1.When you get halfway to work and realize you don't have a light with you. You then return home to get one and get to work !!!!LATE!!!!

2. When you lay on your sofa, shine your lights on the wall and make caricatures with your hands 

3. When you read all the responses in this thread and laugh.


4. When you become obsessed with getting a light that has been discontinued and finally get one after weeks and weeks of searching. OK OK I confess it's my HDS U60GT.

Regards
PF


----------



## AlgaeEater (Jan 20, 2007)

You tape flashlights around your house in lieu of regular lamps and use them instead


----------



## asdalton (Jan 20, 2007)

Atomic_Chicken said:


> When you have a drawer dedicated ENTIRELY to batteries for your lights,



Don't forget having a shelf or cabinet just for flashlights.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 20, 2007)

When you modify all your lights with the latest LEDs, then another higher powered LED comes out and you start the viscious cycle all over again.


----------



## frogs3 (Jan 21, 2007)

This only happens when someone else recognizes flashaholism, because I don't have any such problem. I have been told that all addicts say this, but what do they know? Now what am I going to do with that tank light -- the one my wife has threatened me about if I even look at another power supply. Billions of lumens, but I NEED IT. You see, no flashaholism here, no way... Doesn't happen.

All Hope Abandon, Ye Who Enter Here
Canto I, The Inferno, Dante Aligheri


----------



## VidPro (Jan 21, 2007)

when you own 5 of these , one each in different colors.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270080701626
you know your a modder, if one has a royal blue K2, and the other has a cree.


----------



## Roccomo (Jan 21, 2007)

When I found Lighthound, saw the HDS U60 XRGT, paid $180.00 for it and then bought 3 more :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## iveseenthelight (Jan 21, 2007)

When your parents wake up in the middle of the night and think someone has broken in because their 3 year old son is walking around the house with his flashlight


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 21, 2007)

when I found CPF...


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jan 21, 2007)

When you buy a new battery charger (BC900), spend 3 days doing charge/discharge cycles on the lowest rate (beacause it's better for the cell), and then buying a new light (Pelican 2410) to use all the perfectly charged AA NiMh cells that I now have around my workshop.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 21, 2007)

When you have more lights than you used to have spare cells on hand...or after a few day's exposure to the CPF.


----------



## bouncer (Jan 21, 2007)

"My name is Rich and I'm a flashaholic"


----------



## verge (Jan 21, 2007)

When you realize that there's more to flashlights than bright light and dim light. 

When you're aware that you look at a flashlight for its physical attributes, battery requirement and its beam quality - rings, corona, smoothness, color, beam throw and runtime.

... and thereafter you search for a flashlight with the smoothest and brightest beam that can throw the farthest.


--------------------------------------------------
Then came a flash of light followed by a silent puff with invisible smoke... and the bulb passed away.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 21, 2007)

you know you are a flashoholic when you go out to get a bottle of jack and you come home with a surefire 6P.
You know when you are a flashoholic when you go out for diapers at target and you come home with a mag lite instead.
You know you are a flashoholic when it takes longer for you to decide what flashlight to take with you on an evening out that it takes you to put your makeup on.
You know that you are a flashoholic when you realize that if you buy this flashlight that the check you wrote for the mortgage is going to bounce and you still decide to buy the flashlight.

You know you are a flashoholic when if on a family road trip that you stop at every opportunity to visit caves even though you kid is terrified at being underground...just so you can play with your flashlights in a real world situation.

You know you are a flashoholic when you spot a new flashlight on a cop at a diner and you quiz him about it even though you have a bag of skunk weed in your pocket.
You know you are a flashoholic when you panic at the thought of running out surefire batteries, and go out and order a gross of them so you never run out again...only to run out of the stinking things 6 months later.

you know you are a flashoholic when you have more flashlights than your age, or the number of socks you have. 

You know you are a flashoholic when you set up a separate bank account (papal) in order to hide the transactions from your wife.

You know you are a flashoholic when you can sell a flashlight that is worth enough to cover the mortgage.

you know you are a flashoholic when you spend more time reading the CPF than you do playing with your kids.

You know you are a flashoholic when you have all your flashlights delivered to work instead of home so you hide your habit from your family.

you know you are a flashoholic when you go to the drug store (longs) at 3 in the morning to get medicine for your sick kid and you come back with a new LED MagLite instead saying they had run out of the specific meds your kid needed. you didn't get the medicine because you couldn't afford both the light and the $12.00 cherry flavored Tylenol.

You know you are a flashoholic When on the way to Disney land you realize that you left your EDC at home, you insist on turning around to go get it, Of course you lie to the family and say that you forgot your pills. 

You know you are a flashoholic when you have 3 of your favorite $250.00 EDC, one to carry one as a backup, one as a backup for the backup.

You know you are a flashoholic when you have more than one flashlight on your keychain.

You know you are a flashoholic when you become more troubled at replacing the ARC AAA on your keychain when you loose your keys than getting new keys. On the other hand a true flashoholic will have a backup arc AAA standing by. Forget a spare set of keys.



You know you are a flashoholic when the only things on your Christmas wish list is $100.00 flashlights.


Yes folks this is the harsh reality if this disease.









Oh and by the way these are jokes. OK? 
Yaesumofo


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 21, 2007)

22hornet said:


> When planning excursions on your holiday, you favour visiting dark caves, poorly lit ruins and stuff like that.









If only I had the lights I have now when I took these.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 21, 2007)

You're standing in the battery section of Walmart before you head over to the light section. You know there's nothing new on display, you just want to see how the Rayovac Hybrids are selling. You see someone reach for one of those "generic NiMH charger/cell" combo kits. You have to hold yourself back from tapping them on the shoulder and saying "You know, you'd be much better off with a Maha charger and some Sanyo cells. You can get them online at thomasdistributing.com . . . " (this may be a sign of a chargaholism)

You purchase (12) CR123A cells for $12. Then you need (2) Pelican 1010 micro cases with CR123A foam inserts ($32) to protect them. Finally, you need a $30 or $60 ZTS tester to ensure that you have matched cells. But wait, what if I want to test the voltage of the cells? Looks like its time for a nice digital multimeter . . .

You look forward to going in to work on Monday solely because your light/charger/accesories is/are being delivered that day.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 21, 2007)

When you buy a maglite just to modify it with a WA HID lamp.

Or when you consider $300 a good price for a 100 lumen light.

Maybe you think a maglite is better for bashing than lighting.

You have enough bright lights to replace yoru headlights if they blow out.

You wish you had one more flashlight all the time even when you buy one more.

When your family thinks your crazy for buying soo many flashlights.


----------



## Sixpointone (Jan 21, 2007)

When you nod your head yes to every answer given in this thread.


----------



## VidPro (Jan 21, 2007)

When your psychiatrist recommends lithium for your addiction, and you stop using alkalines.

when that doesn't work he recommends Prozac, and you ask if that has HAIII annodising or a cree emitter.

when that doesnt work he pulls out a Penlight to peer into your ears to see if your brain is still there, and you show him your new streamlight penlight and suggest he use it, unfortunatly he still doesnt find anything.

At the Dentists office, you lean back and as he begins to slide the light into place, you ask for a beamshot.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 21, 2007)

When someone at work says they are coming over to my house when the world ends.
When the guys at work have a bet whether I have the Stanley tripod LED. I don't but...I almost bought one.
I smiled when my sister-in-law told me that she used the Inova X-1 I bought her so the preacher could read the vows for her son's wedding. (Outside, no street lights)
When you wish some flashlight manufacturer would stoop to using scantilly clad models (females, humans that is) for their ads.
Doug


----------



## VidPro (Jan 21, 2007)

Your pulled over for speeding, the LE comes around and hits you in the face with a light, and asks for your drivers licence and registration, and You ask him if its a surefire.

in your language/culture the word Bling is spelled EDC

you know how many minutes 50% of your lights can run for and the MA of the battery in your light (last time you charged it) , but for the life of you you dont know your wifes birthday date, or the score your kid got in his last game.

you can name 18 major brands of light manufactures, and know the abreviation code for 107 lights total, but you forget the model name of your wifes car, when you pick up a part for it.


----------



## qcgoods2006 (Jan 21, 2007)

technically, you know the meaning of SF & SL.


----------



## choppers (Jan 21, 2007)

When your EDC is a Mag623!!!


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 21, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> You carry a digital multimeter in your brief case to test your cells voltage.


... you carry a digital multimeter in your briefs to test your cells' voltages.

And you know you're a modder when ... it's been a slow day and you resort to modding posts.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 22, 2007)

You already own 3 multimeters, one for home, work, and briefcase. 

You find 2 new, more advanced multimeters on Dealextreme.com, can't decide which one you like, so you buy both just to be safe.


----------



## the_t0ny (Jan 22, 2007)

when you have a dream and the only thing you remember from the dream is you using the flashlight.
in my dream it was my E2D.
i need professional help...


----------



## gjg (Jan 22, 2007)

- You watch CSI just to see what lights they are using this episode...

- You supply the relatives and friends with 123's for their cameras because they 
know you always have some (a few dozen...) around...

- You have at least ONE person you've turned into a flashaholic by supplying 
them with their first GOOD light as a gift...

Greg :naughty:


----------



## Coop (Jan 22, 2007)

When you can get a killer deal on a DSLR or a laptop, and are thinking you should maybe blow that off to buy a HID light...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 22, 2007)

When you get presented on a wedding as an flashlight collector....


----------



## lexina (Jan 22, 2007)

.....when, even if you can't think of anything cute or smart to write, you just GOT to get your name onto this thread!


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 22, 2007)

You know you are a TRUE flashohlic when you use more lube on your flashlights than you do on your wife!!!

Yaesumfo
(Sorry guy I had to post this because it made me laugh my *** off when it poped into my head, sorry if it is a dupe.)


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 22, 2007)

Concept said:


> My big problem due to my flashaholisim is not being able to wait for the last light I bought to come in and buying a second, third, forth, or even fifth one while I'm still waiting for the first.
> 
> I took up mountain bike riding to help me spend some time outdoors and gain some fitness, now I'm looking for bikelights!



I came here looking for bikelights.
Here is what I have found so far:

Bike Light Thread LInks


----------



## abinok (Jan 22, 2007)

When you point out to your family that its kinda funny that there seems to be some kind of agreement with the CSI producers and flashlight mfg.... because on any 1 of the csi shows, you will only see one brand of light. if memory serves, CSI las vegas uses surefire, CSI NY uses streamlights, and what does Miami use....





gjg said:


> - You watch CSI just to see what lights they are using this episode...


----------



## Showolf (Jan 22, 2007)

When a simple traffic stop at night turns into a full blown high speed chase, after the driver being pursued witnesses a car dealership's spotlight shining in the sky & speeds towards it's location hoping it's a buddy from CANDLEPOWER FORUMS!


----------



## Showolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Also--> When you always have one handy at work such as this vet checking a dog....LOL! 

Decent throw there i'd say.........


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 22, 2007)

When I saw gig's post I was going to say (tongue firmly in cheek)

"and you can recognise the make _and_ model of each one"

until I saw abinok's post. You guys have it bad.




abinok said:


> When you point out to your family that its kinda funny that there seems to be some kind of agreement with the CSI producers and flashlight mfg.... because on any 1 of the csi shows, you will only see one brand of light. if memory serves, CSI las vegas uses surefire, CSI NY uses streamlights, and what does Miami use....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esthan (Jan 22, 2007)

Showolf said:


> Also--> When you always have one handy at work such as this vet checking a dog....LOL!
> 
> Decent throw there i'd say.........



:lolsign:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 23, 2007)

You are a true flashaholic when...

No one dares to play flashlight tag with you... ever.


----------



## shoe (Jan 23, 2007)

These are actually pretty funny. :lolsign: 



VidPro said:


> When your psychiatrist recommends lithium for your addiction, and you stop using alkalines.
> 
> when that doesn't work he recommends Prozac, and you ask if that has HAIII annodising or a cree emitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## KenD (Jan 23, 2007)

When you deliberately pick restaurants that are located in dark, secluded neighborhoods or park on unlit side streets knowing that you can use the opportunity to test out your latest EDC.

You are depressed about daylight savings time.

When you send mail to your relatives in Phoenix and accidentally write "Fenix".


----------



## jnj1033 (Jan 24, 2007)

You are proud that yours is smaller than everyone else's.:naughty:

You cringe thinking about how ill-equipped you were before finding flashlightreviews.com, and wonder how you survived so long without decent lights.

You spent every free moment for four months reading every last review on FR.com.

Multiple times.

You still read the old reviews, just to refresh your memory.

Before finding FR.com and CPF, you spent half your life on the lookout for the perfect EDC and keychain lights.

Before finding FR.com and CPF, you thought you were the only person in the world who felt the way you did.

You have many happy childhood memories of reading under the covers with a flashlight.

You have many happy adult memories of reading in bed with a flashlight next to your sleeping wife.

As a child, you noticed your lights dimming, and wondered why they couldn't be regulated.

As a child, you became irritated with your cheap, plastic, 1AA, loose twisty that always came on or apart in your pocket, and would have gladly traded your left buttock for a Dorcy 1AAA, and a kidney for a Fenix.

You "borrowed" your dad's 2AAA minimag, and the other boys on the school bus made fun of the bulge in your pocket.

Anyone else been there?


----------



## frogs3 (Jan 24, 2007)

As a child I enjoyed playing in the basement (dark with the lights on) with the lights off, using my Father's WWII GI flashlights to see under the tables and hide in the closets. If other kids were there that was even better, as I distributed the lights. That was about 50+ years ago BTW.

I make sure to go for my evening walk after dark just to take out one of the high power lights.

I made sure my wife the realtor took her clients to see a house with very few lights and dark crawlspace after work, i. e. when she needed both of my HID lights to see inside and the huge backyard. Do I see "deductible" if she makes the sale? This is like giving drugs to an addict. Now she wants one.

It never ends, which is not a bad thing.

HAK


----------



## I'M DK (Jan 24, 2007)

Showolf said:


>


This the new mascot for Lumenhound? 

DK


----------



## Dan_GSR (Jan 25, 2007)

when your walking the streets of NYC
test out your surefire M4, on the tall buildings, and someone from that building throws a AA battery at you.....
lol

true story


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it's sometime long before the point where you have enough nerve to call a cop back after he's started walking away from a stop just so you can get his comments on his SL Stinger...

Or when you go for a walk with a friend in a cemetery late at night and a sheriff pops out from behind a tree and shines his light on you, you casually blast him back with a ROP without even pausing the conversation you're having... about the the pros and cons of various lights and, at that exact moment, the incident above.

I guess you have to get used to dealing with law enforcement in this hobby.


----------



## DrifT3R (Jan 25, 2007)

when you sit outside your house every day for a month waiting for the mailman after making an order.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 25, 2007)

You consider the weapon to be the accessory to your weaponlight, not the other way around.


----------



## Netherland (Jan 26, 2007)

... you post a reply on this thread!


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Jan 31, 2007)

You panic and rip your house/apartment apart if you can't find your EDC...

You venture out in sub-zero weather... just so you can get a beamshot.

Your friends always know that a flashlight will be on your person, even if your billfold/checkbook might not...

When at a thrift store you buy any flashlight you find, even if it couldn't hold a candle(power) to your EDC.

You design reflectors/optics that would best work for a ceartain situation


----------



## turbodog (Feb 11, 2007)

And you pay for overnight shipping for the $280 U2.

Then you sell it for $200 because you can't remember why you bought it.

Then you buy another one because you can't remember why you sold the first one.

Then you sell it.

Then you buy a final one.

Then you keep it, not because you know why you want it, but because you at least remember that buying and selling is netting you a negative cash flow.






cbxer55 said:


> Let's see you clip one to a thong!
> 
> You become a flashaholic when you spend $280 for a Surefire U-2
> without giving it a second thought.
> ...


----------



## mudhole (Feb 11, 2007)

When you're somewhere at the wrong time and a cop shines his 4D mag at you and you pull out your C3T on him Him blasting him in his eyes while yelling,

"I CAN DO BETTER!!!" . . . . .


he didn't like that at first,but now he carries a surefire 9P thanks to me.


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 11, 2007)

when you have Sandwiche shop on your speed-dial


----------



## tomcat017 (Feb 11, 2007)

...when you have "top off LIons" as a monthly entry on your calander...


----------



## Spydie (Mar 19, 2007)

When your 4 year old nephew (who you've only met once prior to) asks you within 3min of greeting you at the airport, for a flashlight. It must be genetic :ironic: .


----------



## zk188 (Mar 19, 2007)

When you look over this entire thread and find out all the things you were going to post have been posted already.


----------



## golden_creature (Mar 19, 2007)

when you go on cpf more than once a day.gc.


----------



## KentuckyMike (Mar 19, 2007)

When you have to go back and read this thread from Post #1 on every time it's brought back.

Well...I can't tell you how many of those I've had happen to me. And here's a few more from one day...

...when someone in your office building who you've never met (or even laid eyes on before) comes to you during a power outage out of all 1,500 people there to say, "Hey...aren't you the guy with all the flashlights? Can we buy a couple for the security guys to use?"

...when you reply, "You can't afford these."

...when, being a good guy and all, you let this stranger borrow a light....a $200 flashlight instead of your $100 EDC because, well....you'd just be naked w/o your EDC. 

--Mike


----------



## Vermonter73 (Mar 19, 2007)

When you look at the moon glowing through the clouds on an overcast night and think "Nice Beam Shot".

When you have dreams of flashlight duels.

When you spend so much time researching lights that if you'd done work instead you could have just bought most of them.


----------



## jarobi (Mar 19, 2007)

When you realize your four-year-old son insists on reading the Little Red Caboose and Sailor Dog with the lights off by flashlight held by him! He has figured out 3 of the 4 HDS B42 settings.


----------



## r0b0r (Mar 19, 2007)

Danbo said:


> Or, when you start clipping flashlights to your underwear.



I do that...


----------



## Robert Perkins (Mar 19, 2007)

You are on call at night, you have to decide which light or lights to take in addition to the one or two, that you already have in the truck, then after a minute of thinking about it you just grab another, ya know, just in case.

Hopeing that someone will drop something on the floor so that you can pull out your "insert your light here" to help them out.

you give your friend a hard time because he bought cheap batteries for his mag, then after replacing his batteries with yours, you offer to gives him spare batteries.

Arranging your lights on the shelf according to throw, coolness and which one what what job.


----------



## Mike Iver (Mar 19, 2007)

All your friends cringe when you bring up the words flashlight or LED


----------



## redranger97 (Mar 20, 2007)

When you're in the college library "studying" and you realize you've been reading this thread for the past 45 minutes and think it can't get much worse than that. Then you notice your EDC is sitting on the table next to the keyboard for no apparent reason.


----------



## beefy6969 (Mar 20, 2007)

When you subscribes to this thread and realize that you have (99) other subscriptions to other threads...Doh!


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 20, 2007)

when you, for your personal defence, prefer to carry a mag85 instead of a gun...:lolsign:


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 20, 2007)

When you deliberately switch off all your house-lights at night, just so you can have a 'mini-blackout'. Just another excuse to bring out the MAGLITE! hehe


----------



## VidPro (Mar 20, 2007)

when there is fog outside, you turn your light on and cant resist making Light Saber sound effects, and waving it around like yoda.


----------



## Katdaddy (Mar 20, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> You complain about spending $7+ for lunch at work, but think $60 a good deal for a flashlight!!


 
Oh CRAP, that's me!!!


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 20, 2007)

ooh yes, I really like fog..


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 20, 2007)

redranger97 said:


> Then you notice your EDC is sitting on the table next to the keyboard for no apparent reason.


When I read that I looked around my keyboard... and found an AAA incandescent I've modified to 3 LED off a 12V 23A battery, a 3 AAA 14 LED torch that hasn't been modified yet, one mini Edison screw 12 LED array, one 5mm LED with the top filed flat, two button cell torch carcasses, two star LED optics (one including a wide angle disperser), a magnesium fire starting block (with sparking insert), two 12V 100W spotlight bulbs, a high current 12V pushbutton, 6 AAA and 10 AA cells of various makes plus at least 4 loose button cells, a spare 23A battery, a 9V battery clip, and a keyring that lights up when it detects a cellphone communicating. Oh dear.


----------



## cutlerylover (Mar 20, 2007)

When you spent more than $100 on flashlights and you spend more than an hour a day on CPF...


----------



## depusm12 (Mar 20, 2007)

You know your a flashaholic when the guys as work ask if you've bought any new flashlights lately. Or when they say " You payed how much for that flashlight?"


----------



## Glock 'em down (Mar 20, 2007)

when your shopping with your wife, she goes to the restroom, returns and says "the light was burned out" and you hand her your SureFire E2e and tell her to point it toward the ceiling and it will illuminate the room enough for her to "take care of business!"

This really happened!


----------



## :)> (Mar 20, 2007)

VidPro said:


> When your psychiatrist recommends lithium for your addiction, and you stop using alkalines.
> 
> when that doesn't work he recommends Prozac, and you ask if that has HAIII annodising or a cree emitter.
> 
> ...



:lolsign:

Very Funny. My eyes were watering I was laughing so hard.

-Goatee


----------



## :)> (Mar 20, 2007)

You know that you are surrounded by Flashaholics when a new member asks the most basic of questions and nobody answers him... 

You become a Flashaholic when you hit 100 posts on this website. 

You guys are all FREAKS:naughty:

-Goatee


----------



## riffraff (Mar 20, 2007)

:)> said:


> You know that you are surrounded by Flashaholics when a new member asks the most basic of questions and nobody answers him...
> 
> You become a Flashaholic when you hit 100 posts on this website.
> 
> ...


You are a flashaholic when you remember that the question *was* answered on the first page of this thread. :touche:By tebor.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1795234&postcount=4


----------



## riffraff (Mar 20, 2007)

270winchester said:


> on my car: Sylvannia Silver Star Ultra, Blazer fog lights , Hella 550--why stop at Hand-held spot lights?


This is kinda off-topic (maybe not too far, though)...how about Silverstars with PIAA fogs and pencils? :naughty: 
Daily driver


----------



## dyyys1 (Mar 21, 2007)

redranger97 said:


> When you're in the college library "studying" and you realize you've been reading this thread for the past 45 minutes and think it can't get much worse than that. Then you notice your EDC is sitting on the table next to the keyboard for no apparent reason.



Both happen more often than I think I'll admit.


----------



## flavp5 (Mar 21, 2007)

I spend more time on here looking at lights then time with my GF.. She thinks i'm Crazy.. "ITS A FLASHLIGHT GET OVER IT" lol


----------



## lightbug (Mar 21, 2007)

All you people are sick. I'm going back to bed with my new lover (A 150 Lumen CREE flashlight)


----------



## Sable (Mar 21, 2007)

When you buy an already outrageously custom host...and then customize the custom.


----------



## VidPro (Mar 21, 2007)

when your willing to wait 1 year with the money OUT, for an innovation that is commonplace 6mo later.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 21, 2007)

when none of your friends ask "is that new?" because they know. and dont care anymore. and they arent suprised when you pay $300 for a light.


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 4, 2007)

When you cant decide between the A19 XRE 2 stage and the Ti PD-s for today's fix....so you order them both.


----------



## lexina (May 4, 2007)

:)> said:


> :lolsign:
> 
> Very Funny. My eyes were watering I was laughing so hard.
> 
> -Goatee



I think it's the funniest post on this thread (esp. the last line)!:laughing:


----------



## Alteran (May 4, 2007)

You're talking to your friends, and casually ask "Guess what?" Their immediate response is "New light?" And they're right. I doubt I could mention buying something, or getting a package at all without my friends or parents guessing it was a light. And they'd usually be right!


----------



## greenLED (May 5, 2007)

When you can freely say "they're just lights" and move on.


----------



## RGB_LED (May 10, 2007)

...when you overhear a conversation at a sporting goods store about "how powerful AA minimag lights are" and you start laughing...

...when a guy at another sporting goods store shows you their flashlight selection, points out the 'new' Surefires and just stares at you with his mouth open when you not only know more then he does but you; 1) start talking about Cree / Seoul mods and 2) pull a SF E1L, Fenix P2D-CE off your belt and HDS U60 XRGT out of your pocket...


----------



## Burgess (May 11, 2007)

When you've *memorized* how long each of yer' flashlights

will run on a set of batteries, before dropping to 50 percent output.


On Alkalines,

and NiMH's,

and Energizer Lithiums.



And also the overall shape of the discharge curves.







(of course, i myself would NEVER bother with such nonsense)


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (May 11, 2007)

When you sit down at your computer and go to CPF before you check your e-mail!


----------



## dulridge (May 11, 2007)

Nitroz said:


> When you modify all your lights with the latest LEDs, then another higher powered LED comes out and you start the viscious cycle all over again.



Or even, when your car has a fuel leak, so you mod another light with a P4. Just don't look at the roads around me...

Guess what I'm intending to fix this weekend having avoided doing so for the last 3?


----------



## Gimmy (May 19, 2007)

When you spend hours at your backyard at night playing with your flashlights, comparing beam patterns, throws, runtime etc.


----------



## socom1970 (May 19, 2007)

When you do runtime tests on all your lights at some time or other "just to see if mine matches up with runtimes on the review sites", or to see how much life you REALLY have on each one. Also, if your wife finds you on the computer looking at CPF forums and you feel like you've just been busted for looking at "adult material". (I think my wife would be more pleased if I was instead of being on CPF). :ironic:


----------



## KenD (May 19, 2007)

Fedex delivers a light that you forgot you ordered.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 19, 2007)

When you have over 900 of the silly things (flashlights, lasers, and other things that glow), have the largest known website about the silly things, and keep receiving more of the silly things - from manufacturers, retailers, or self-purchased.


----------



## Sarratt (May 19, 2007)

When you tell your wife that the coffee-table centerpiece (a bunch of polished rocks) will be better with a tiny flashlight (PD1)nestled inside too.
(i won)

or;


----------



## Talas (May 19, 2007)

- When you volunteer for the night shift to test out a new light... and before you know it, you're always working the night shift and for some reason you can't seem to get caught up in testing all those stupid lights because Fenix keeps coming out with new models and each light needs to be tested with alkalines, lithiums, rechargeables (and every variation existing) with each light level etc... etc... etc... 

- When you research "moving to Alaska" and look specifically for the time of year when there is the least daylight... then try to sell your wife on the idea of a romantic vacation to see the Aurora Borealis on your anniversary!

- When the mailman comes up holding a package and both he and your wife say at the same time: "Another Flashlight?!?" 

- When the new neighbors call "911" to report a burglary in progress at your house and the responding officer says "Oh, it's just '_______' playing with his flashlights; but I'd better go check it out just in case." (after all, it might be some cool new light he might be interested in as well.

- When the electric company asks you why your power bill is so low...


----------



## Sarratt (May 19, 2007)

Talas said:


> - ..... to sell your wife on the idea of a romantic vacation to see the Aurora Borealis on your anniversary!.......



Gee ! is that so bad ? I'd even turn my light off for that.

Honestly , If you've never seen the "northern lights" its something to behold. In a odd way the best of lights.


----------



## Cuso (May 19, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> You know you are a TRUE flashohlic when you use more lube on your flashlights than you do on your wife!!!
> 
> Yaesumfo
> (Sorry guy I had to post this because it made me laugh my *** off when it poped into my head, sorry if it is a dupe.)



And following this line...

Youre a true flashaholic when you use Nyogel cuse' you just can't find the KY ..


----------



## TorchBoy (May 19, 2007)

Sarratt said:


> Honestly , If you've never seen the "northern lights" its something to behold. In a odd way the best of lights.


Were you one of the small(?) proportion people who can hear them?


----------



## greenLED (May 19, 2007)

...when you realize lights are just that and achieve a state where beam quality & tint are secondary to function. 

:nana:


----------



## duffman (May 20, 2007)

you have urges to buy a flashlight and when it finally comes... a new one comes out and you want that one now... and the cycle repeats...


----------



## kosPap (May 21, 2007)

when you are using the same set of batteries for the latest (in a row) purchased light...


----------



## The Hobbit (May 21, 2007)

Double post! Dang!


----------



## The Hobbit (May 21, 2007)

What have I done? What have ya'all done to me? You might be a flashaholic, when after two trips to this place, you put three knives, and a watch up for sale, just so you can buy some of light you read about here.....Nuts I tell ya!!


----------



## BigusLightus (May 21, 2007)

When you insult friends, family, and strangers by laughing uncontrolably (sp?) at their pitiful little plastic 2D light.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 13, 2008)

When you forego a night on the town with friends, thinking to yourself "This will save me $xx.xx that I can put toward a new light."


----------



## IcantC (Oct 13, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> When you forego a night on the town with friends, thinking to yourself "This will save me $xx.xx that I can put toward a new light."


 

LOL funny you say that, one day while eating sushi and footing the bill I thought hmmm I could have purchased a DBS with just a little more $$$ .


----------



## Burgess (Oct 13, 2008)

And the DBS would last a *whole lot longer* !

:kiss:
_


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm, am I a flashaholic? I :-

1. Leave the lights off so i can navigate with an E01;
2. Replaced the curtains in the bedroom with thicker curtains to block all sunlight;
3. Have fauxtons on leather cords hanging next to every doorjamb and a couple Blu-tacked in strategic locations (side of the toilet bowl)
4. Have my Ultrafire C3 on me almost all the time (the Jetbeam Jet I is being repaired);
5. Obsess about whether all my rechargeables are fully charged;
6. When watching TV I get excited when i see a flashlight being used and then try to ID them
7. Wish that my country (Singapore) was not so brightly lit (streetlamps every 25 metres (about 75 feet);
8. Walk into a hardware stall in Singapore and give the salesman a hard time for not stocking good lights and when he goes 'Maglites are the best', flash him with 225 lumens from my Jet III Pro ST;
9. Wish for power outages on the MRT (Singapore's subway system);
10. Hope some cute lady spills the contents of her bag on the floor of the club so you can come to the rescue (did that once, got a phone number);
11. Given away about 100 fauxtons to increase awareness of brighter lights (flavengelism??)
12. Searched Facebook and Friendster using keywords like 'flashlight' and 'flashaholic' to look for more like minded souls (there is a group on FB called Flashaholics);
13. Realising that my document bag has 3 flashlights, spare cells (14500, AA, AAA and 18650), DIY E01 diffuser and spare battery case and i have 2 more on me AND no documents!

I'll end on Lucky Number 13


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 14, 2008)

Your flashlights could replace all the A/C lighting in your house and be brighter.
You have a power failure light plugged into the outlet directly under the circuit breaker panel aimed up.
You sleep on a captain's bed so you have plenty of room to store and organize your lights under it. 
When you have more dresser drawers dedicated to flashlights and batteries than clothes.
When you lose track of your brother at a truck stop and you take out an H.I.D. spotlight to find him.
You mostly hike at night because l.e.d. lights run on rechargeables are cheaper than needing sunblock and bug repellent during the day.
You go on a night hike with a light in each hand and a headlight on hiking through fog and two groups in a row make insulting comments about your lights like "You're lit up like a Christmas tree" or "You're lit up like a semi-truck".
Someone brags about how cool their flashlight is and you just have to laugh because you have 5 lights on you that will make theirs' seem like a cheap toy.
You go on an evening hike and people keep warning you that it's getting dark. You respond by saying, "That's when it gets fun."
Your family is tired of getting flashlights for birthdays and Christmas. (Actually, when I gave my sister a purple EO1, she asked for three more for her friends.)
If you had no money, you could easily pawn off some of your lights to pay for a month's rent.


----------



## Mandog (Oct 14, 2008)

When you state in the personals that you "enjoy long walks on the beach in total darkness."


----------



## MWClint (Oct 14, 2008)

Mandog said:


> When you state in the personals that you "enjoy long walks on the beach in total darkness."



or Milky Candle lit dinners.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 14, 2008)

When you make faces on your flashlights and keep a story going about them for over 6 months... Would this be called a "flashie".


----------



## climberkid (Oct 14, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> When you make faces on your flashlights and keep a story going about them for over 6 months... Would this be called a "flashie".



i love you for who you are.....okay that was creepy. but really, i dont see anything wrong with you at all..... :wave:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 14, 2008)

When you use the company vehicle instead of your own to save gas, in order to put gas money toward new light.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 14, 2008)

IMHO, _true _flashaholics are _born_, not made...


----------



## jag808808 (Oct 14, 2008)

Your daily outfit is determined by which lights you are carrying!!!

Aloha,

jag


----------



## Bobpuvel (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 for mikesalt's comment in the first page about maglites!!!! SO TRUE!:candle:


----------



## Hodsta (Oct 14, 2008)

You've spent so much on lights you can no longer afford to pay the gas or electricity, but hey that's a good thing because you like the dark.


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 14, 2008)

zk188 said:


> When you look over this entire thread and find out all the things you were going to post have been posted already.




Enough said!


----------



## Rossymeister (Oct 14, 2008)

-You Organize Rechargeable Battery Data (State Of Charge, Cycle Count, Last Known Capacity, Last Refresh Cycle, Last Charge Date, Et-Cetera) In A Spreadsheet.

-Your Homepage Is Set To CandlePowerForums.

-When You Wake Up In the Morning, You Check And Make Sure Your Light Is Where You Left It Last.

-When You Purchase Your First Surefire Light.

-*When You Know How To Use The Search Function.*(Doesnt Apply to This Fellow.).


----------



## Kapak (Oct 14, 2008)

When you keep a list of incoming lights you bought, from who they are from, when they were ordered, when they should arrive, with which carrier and make sure to put some weird numbers around the price you wrote just to make sure nobody knows how much you spent for them. And all that because you can't seem to remember all those lights you bought.

(It's true, I have one right now.)


----------



## Gunnerboy (Oct 14, 2008)

When the following have occurred:

1. Five people have joked about your hobby, to your face.
2. You have been referred to as an "expert", or have been asked for advice.
3. You lose the last bit of self-consciousness for carrying a light/torch during the daytime.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 15, 2008)

redskins38 said:


> If you have a dream period about flashlights...Ive never had one


 
When you wake up from dreaming about flashlights, realize it was just a dream, reach out to turn on your flashlight, and experience a sponataneous illumination. :tsk:


----------



## 60ndown (Oct 15, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> You become a Flashaholic when you realise that a MagLite with a malkoff drop-in might be one of The Finest Torches in the World,



fixed.


----------



## Coop (Oct 15, 2008)

Kapak said:


> When you keep a list of incoming lights you bought, from who they are from, when they were ordered, when they should arrive, with which carrier and make sure to put some weird numbers around the price you wrote just to make sure nobody knows how much you spent for them. And all that because you can't seem to remember all those lights you bought.
> 
> (It's true, I have one right now.)





Or even worse... have that list up on a whiteboard in your kitchen


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 15, 2008)

when you spend 50%+ of your income *every week* on* f***ing* flahlights!!!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Oct 15, 2008)

i think its getting to me now, i must have spent at least 50% of my yearly income let alone weekly on this flashlight addiction!


----------



## tobjectpascal (Oct 15, 2008)

I knew i was when a friend said "why do you need so many flashlights? what do you do with them all"

I just stared blankly at him, stupid question!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 15, 2008)

I learned how far I was gone when I sat down with a friend of mine and had a talk.
He asked how the flashlight life was going, in hindsight he was joking, I responded with a 20 minute speech about the virtues of constantly searching for the perfect balance of runtime VS output with Li-ion batteries and drop-in led's. 

After I was done he let me know that he could understand at most 10% of what I was talking about and asked me who Malkoff and Milky were. :tinfoil:

The next time I REALLY knew is when I had over an hour conversation with Scott about various driver settings and runtimes in each of the Acorn's modes among other things. At one point I actually said something he didn't already know, when he said that I was so proud of myself!

I really think I qualify as a flashaholic when both Gene and Scott are on my cell phone's speed dial!


----------



## Mandog (Oct 15, 2008)

When the sun is your worst enemy.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 16, 2008)

When people ask if you are "special" because you like lights:

True story - I was driving upstate with my sis, passed a lowes, and made her stop in with me because I knew they carried 6PLs and G2Ls (there are no lowes in NYC and who could resist?). 

So I go off to find the lights and she goes off wondering. 

We meet back up and she is cracking up almost on the floor. I asked her why. She said that a lowes employee asked her what she was looking for and she said to him that she was just there with her brother who made her stop in so he could look at flashlights. 

To this the employee asked "is he special?" :shakehead

Don't get much better than that now does it???


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 16, 2008)

We're all special here buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 16, 2008)

...when you sneak outside at 4:00am to test your Aircraft Landing light for black spots in the beam hotspot.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm just glad I took the MMPI and spoke with the shrink years ago. If I had to do it now, I can just see it...
County Shrink: "So, what do you do in your spare time?"
Me: "Well, I like to put blue funtac faces on flashlights and make cartoon skits with them... What? Why are looking at me like that?"
County Shrink: "Do you think you could shoot someone if you had to?"
Me: "Certainly. If they dropped one of my new lights and dinged up the ano... absolutely."


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm not a flashaholic. I can always stop buying flashlights. Really. I can!


----------



## climberkid (Oct 16, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I'm just glad I took the MMPI and spoke with the shrink years ago. If I had to do it now, I can just see it...
> County Shrink: "So, what do you do in your spare time?"
> Me: "Well, I like to put blue funtac faces on flashlights and make cartoon skits with them... What? Why are looking at me like that?"
> County Shrink: "Do you think you could shoot someone if you had to?"
> Me: "Certainly. If they dropped one of my new lights and dinged up the ano... absolutely."



i cant wait to take my psychological test for FHP in a few months..... you all may have to hide for a while to keep a large roundup of "psyco flashaholics" from being "collected" into hospitals....lol


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 17, 2008)

Your brightest lights can divert planes away from the airport towards you when aimed up.
You use an H.I.D. to point out constellations at night to friends while making the people in the Space Station wonder why the earth is suddenly brighter than the sun.
You make a COP using a Mag Charger feel like he's using a dim piece of junk.
Your l.e.d. flashlights work as well as an X-ray on your hands and feet.
You read your mail without opening it (shining a flashlight through it).


----------



## toolpig1 (Oct 18, 2008)

When you realize that you just posted your third comment about collecting flashlights on CPF in the same day.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 19, 2008)

When you go on a hike with nearly a dozen flashlights in your cargo pants pockets and other hikers don't even think that you brought one. They still ask me if I brought a flashlight on evening hikes. I just smile and say yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2008)

You become a true FLASHAHOLIC when...



I stopped looking at a light merely for it's functional aspect,
I began considering a flashlight's features & aesthetics over price,
My duty bag filled up with more than 7 flashlights,
I started making excuses to peruse the flashlight section of any given store (every time I visited there)
I started preaching Flashaholism to the uneducated masses!
I got mixed up with this forum :naughty:


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 20, 2008)

You become a true FLASHAHOLIC when:-


On the first day of your new job, the first site you check to see if access is available is CPF (guilty)
On the second day of your new job, you check CPF before your office emails.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 21, 2008)

when you receive a Ra Twisty and Spy007 in the same day :rock:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Oct 21, 2008)

When you go to the library to check out CPF not books


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 24, 2008)

Your working on a light while the power is out & using another light to see what your doing.


----------



## MWClint (Oct 24, 2008)

Instead of following your regular edc schedule, you decide to just carry them all!


----------



## DimmerD (Oct 24, 2008)

When your friends call you Mr. Flashlight!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 24, 2008)

DimmerD said:


> When your friends call you Mr. Flashlight!



My friends actually call me Mr. Gadget, whether I like it or not. They've seen me find the best applications possible for my toys. I've cooled down a whole bus using a mister. I've brought a couple of solar panels to run a 12 volt DC car fan on trips to the desert. I use an H.I.D. spotlight at the end of church beach trips to help 50+ people find their stuff. I bring a Grilliput on those beach trips so I can have steak while everyone else goes for pizza and burgers. When our youth pastor forgets a lighter and firestarters to light the bonfire on beach trips, I improvise with what I have and get the fire started anyway. Ever start a fire with corn chips? How about with a soda can, a paper towel roll and about 4 oz. of fuel? I have. (Cut the top off of soda can with can opener. Take paper towels off roll and put roll in can. Stuff some paper towels in roll. Pour fuel on paper towels. Put in middle of fire ring with wood surrounding it. Light it and stand back.) When I ride on the church bus, I'm the only one watching movies on a DVD player with a DC fan pointed at my face plugged into a ICP Global Battpack (that I can also charge my cell phone with).


----------



## Burgess (Oct 24, 2008)

to Hooked On Fenix --


That last one *definitely* rates an " AttaBoy " !


:twothumbs

:goodjob:
_


----------



## csshih (Oct 24, 2008)

when you start browsing these forums and have 20+ posts.
fast!


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 24, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> You become a Flashaholic when you realise that a MagLite is not 'The Finest Torch in the World', as it says on some packaging.



I bought my Maglites years ago and no longer have the packaging. But on my 4D there is now a sticker that says: "Malloff Devices - High Powered LED"


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 24, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> When I ride on the church bus, I'm the only one watching movies on a DVD player with a DC fan pointed at my face plugged into a ICP Global Battpack (that I can also charge my cell phone with).



Wow, I would just sit there and read a book (the book is a file on my cellphone that I read with MobiReader).


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 24, 2008)

I am pretty sure that I am not a Flashaholic, until recently the only expensive torches I had were Maglites - and they were all running original incandescent bulbs.

Though recently I did buy a Jetbeam and a Fenix when I was ordering some other stuff from DX.
Then I decided to look at selling my Maglites, but found out that I could upgrade them to LEDs.
Then I found CPF while trying to find out which LED upgrades were best.
Now I have a Malkoff LED in my 4D Maglite.
Then when reading a review on my Jetbeam I figured out how to program its modes, which made me love it more. So now I have ordered 2 new Jetbeams, one that uses 2 x AA because it has a forward clicky, the other is a Jet-III Military with cool crenelated bezels.
I have ordered an Olight M20 because it looked pretty good in a review.
I have ordered glass lenses for my 5 Maglites.
I have several battery chargers, but ordered another 2 and a bunch of new rechargeable batteries.
There are now 6 shipments from 5 suppliers that I am waiting for.

I am just glad that I am not an addict like you guys. After all I can stop ordering stuff any time and I will soon! (there may be one or two more things I might need to order - but then that's it). So there I am not an addict! And I am not in denial either!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 25, 2008)

When a family member says... "why do you need so many lights?"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> When a family member says... "why do you need so many lights?"


A: Because I don't invest in the stock market! LMAO


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL


----------



## DimmerD (Oct 25, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> My friends actually call me Mr. Gadget, whether I like it or not. .



Hello Mr. Gadget! Sorry, couldn't resist! LOL


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A: Because I don't invest in the stock market! LMAO


 
Hey, no fair... I don't _get_ it! :thinking:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 27, 2008)

When you sleep with a HID by your side.


----------



## Solis107 (Oct 27, 2008)

... when your co-workers tell you that you look like your watching porn when viewing the CPF. 


Happened twice to me already.


----------



## Solis107 (Oct 27, 2008)

... when beam shots make you do the "ohhh face" lol Watch Office Space.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> My friends actually call me Mr. Gadget, whether I like it or not. They've seen me find the best applications possible for my toys. I've cooled down a whole bus using a mister. I've brought a couple of solar panels to run a 12 volt DC car fan on trips to the desert. I use an H.I.D. spotlight at the end of church beach trips to help 50+ people find their stuff. I bring a Grilliput on those beach trips so I can have steak while everyone else goes for pizza and burgers. When our youth pastor forgets a lighter and firestarters to light the bonfire on beach trips, I improvise with what I have and get the fire started anyway. Ever start a fire with corn chips? How about with a soda can, a paper towel roll and about 4 oz. of fuel? I have. (Cut the top off of soda can with can opener. Take paper towels off roll and put roll in can. Stuff some paper towels in roll. Pour fuel on paper towels. Put in middle of fire ring with wood surrounding it. Light it and stand back.) When I ride on the church bus, I'm the only one watching movies on a DVD player with a DC fan pointed at my face plugged into a ICP Global Battpack (that I can also charge my cell phone with).



i had no idea what half the stuff you mentioned was, had to google it. But i have to say, YOU DA MAN!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> My friends actually call me Mr. Gadget, whether I like it or not. They've seen me find the best applications possible for my toys. I've cooled down a whole bus using a mister. I've brought a couple of solar panels to run a 12 volt DC car fan on trips to the desert. I use an H.I.D. spotlight at the end of church beach trips to help 50+ people find their stuff. I bring a Grilliput on those beach trips so I can have steak while everyone else goes for pizza and burgers. When our youth pastor forgets a lighter and firestarters to light the bonfire on beach trips, I improvise with what I have and get the fire started anyway. Ever start a fire with corn chips? How about with a soda can, a paper towel roll and about 4 oz. of fuel? I have. (Cut the top off of soda can with can opener. Take paper towels off roll and put roll in can. Stuff some paper towels in roll. Pour fuel on paper towels. Put in middle of fire ring with wood surrounding it. Light it and stand back.) When I ride on the church bus, I'm the only one watching movies on a DVD player with a DC fan pointed at my face plugged into a ICP Global Battpack (that I can also charge my cell phone with).



To heck with "Mr Gadget;" they should be calling you MacGyver!


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 27, 2008)

you have and EDC a $400.00 McGizmo flashlight. And love it so much you need at least one back for each one that you own. Remember these are lights that it would take a tank to destroy it. (WTF are you ever going to do you an EDC that requires breaking out the backup besides losing it?)

When you have 1000 messages on the CPF and can't wait until you reach 2000 posts.

Or you have one credit card with a $10,000.00 limit on it dedicated to flashlights and it is MAXed out.

When, if there ins't a perfect place in a the new $30,000.00 car you are looking to buy for a flashlight to be stashed , you will not but it.

when faced with a choice of 2 or three different lights you say "f*** it!" and buy all three lights.

you spend all available Internet time refreshing your favorite presale thread in an attempt to get in on the sale...
and when you miss it you vow to take the day off when the second run is offered.

yaesumofo


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 28, 2008)

$10K credit card dedicated to flashlights.... now thats serious.




...When you use your spotlight to scare stray cats away from your home.


----------



## rayman (Oct 28, 2008)

When you do a bounce test of all your flashlights on the ceiling of your bedroom before going to bed :huh:.

rayman


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 28, 2008)

When you get a tattoo of your fav light....

Not that I have a tattoo.


----------



## Jvalera (Oct 28, 2008)

when you dont even know how many lights you have


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 28, 2008)

there is a blackout and your neighbors complain to the electric company that you still have your lights on while the entire town is blacked out.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 29, 2008)

When you're running late for work, the cab is downstairs with the meter running, you're about to get in and rush off when you tell the cab driver to hold on while you run up to get your 1 x AA Jetbeam because you forgot it, even though you have an E01 on the keychain, Jet III Pro ST in the bag.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 29, 2008)

when you cant decide which to edc (120p or ex10) so you take both and toss one in the war bag


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 29, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> your 1 x AA Jetbeam



Mine has a 14500 in it and I don't like to go out without it!


----------



## Dazed (Oct 29, 2008)

> You become a flashaholic when



...You've ordered the following during the last two weeks.

-UltraFire WF-606A Cree Q5-WC 230Lm
-KD CREE Q5 HAIII Buckle Light RT V5 60Lm
-MTE SSC P7 C-Bin 900-Lm
-Fenix T1 Tactical 225Lm

This has just happened to me, btw. I've only taken delivery of the 230Lm (claimed) ultrafire yet, and it blows my Luxeon 1W drop-in minimag out of the water (as expected). Can't wait for the others to arrive, and am looking forward to replacong the Solitaire on my keychain with the KD light.


----------



## Dazed (Oct 29, 2008)

MWClint said:


> Instead of following your regular edc schedule, you decide to just carry them all!



How about "when you have a edc schedule"?


----------



## Mike Painter (Oct 29, 2008)

Showolf said:


> What are the requirements to be a FLASHAHOLIC?



When you say "My Name is Mike and I'm a flashaholic." and they all say "Hi Mike"

(Which will feel strange if your name is not Mike.)


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Oct 29, 2008)

When your flashlight collection on your desk hides blocks the view of the picture of you and significant other. And significant other finds out!


----------



## Bomo (Oct 29, 2008)

You live in the NorthEast US and look back fondly at August 14, 2003.

You don't live in the NorthEast but wish you did then.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike Painter said:


> When you say "My Name is Mike and I'm a flashaholic." and they all say "Hi Mike"


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 29, 2008)

Dazed said:


> *
> 
> ...You've ordered the following during the last two weeks.
> 
> ...


*


In the period of 7 days (tues to tues) you have added a e2l cree 1-stage, novatac 120p, and a 4-6c malkoff mag mod to the stable...*


----------



## csshih (Oct 29, 2008)

oh my, mossie.
true flashaholic.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 29, 2008)

When you buy Surefire lights only because they make good hosts to send to Milkyspit who can turn them into "real" lights.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2008)

csshih said:


> oh my, mossie.
> true flashaholic.



watch the marketplace, i do this about every three months or so, i flip my whole stable for different lights.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 30, 2008)

When you have a dream about being a Super hero using Lights to scare the bad guys away.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 30, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> When you have a dream about being a Super hero using Lights to scare the bad guys away.



Funny that you mentioned that. I was thinking about going as Flashlight Man for Halloween, but I didn't have all the lights needed to make it work and I didn't want the whole neighborhood laughing. It remains as a though in my head and this one post.

Flashlight man would have two 300 mW green laser eyes. He would have an H.I.D. light cannon grafted to his chest. His clothes under his cape would be reflective as well as the inside of his cape and act as a parabolic mirror for the H.I.D.. The outside of the cape and the rest of his clothes would be black so he could sneak up on bad guys. He would carry a 6 D Maglite in one hand and two Inova XO2s with lanyards tied together to make nunchucks in the other hand. Holstered on his side, he'd have a 2D ROP Mag hotwire mod. For backup lights, he'd have a Surefire UB2 and a Fenix P3D in his back pockets.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 30, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 30, 2008)

Mike Painter said:


> When you say "My Name is Mike and I'm a flashaholic." and they all say "Hi Mike"
> 
> (Which will feel strange if your name is not Mike.)


Admitting that you're a Flashaholic is the first step.:candle:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 31, 2008)

You stop looking at the light source as you turn it on to see how bright it is. This is why you can't trust non-flashaholics with the best lights. It's not that you're not willing to spend the money to get friends a good light, it's that you don't want them to go blind. At a friend's bachelor party, I gave him a 3AA l.e.d. Maglite and warned him not to look directly at it. Guess what the he did as soon as he got it.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 31, 2008)

Hooked_on_Fenix has hit the nail squarely on the head.

That's an *excellent* post !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 31, 2008)

When your IS gets capped from viewing to many CPF threads.


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Oct 31, 2008)

When your friends stop bothering carrying a torch or spare batteries because they know you will have spares that they can use...

...and those spares are in addition to your main light and backups that nobody else gets to touch...


----------



## dim (Oct 31, 2008)

You become a true flashaholic when you see the light!!

73
dim


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 31, 2008)

when you continue to post on this thread to get your post count up


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 31, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> when you continue to post on this thread to get your post count up



When you unsubscribe because of posts like that.


----------



## rockz4532 (Nov 1, 2008)

when i forget my keys and cellphone, but remember my flashlight:laughing:


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 1, 2008)

When you superglue yourself to a flashlight


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 1, 2008)

when you take a small Maglite with you into the Cinemas


----------



## bluecrow76 (Nov 1, 2008)

Deleted...


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 1, 2008)

Why minght I ask would someone be so desperate to increase their post count as to post comments admitting that they are only posting to increase their post count...........come on lets all be adults here


----------



## HKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

I have never got the flashaholic part, I have a few lights but I would not rate myself as a flashaholic. Is that a case of denial?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 1, 2008)

sigh...there are some clueless people unfortunately on CPF.

I'm not even going to bother explaining.

Nice picture HJK


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 1, 2008)

No its denial when you say that you dont have a pile of flashlights laying on your bed.......and you do


----------



## HKJ (Nov 1, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> sigh...there are some clueless people unfortunately on CPF.



Yes, I know. I am working hard not to be clueless. This hard work has included buying a few lights.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 1, 2008)

You have more flashlights than the rest of you friends combined or a flashlight worth more than $50.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 1, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> sigh...there are some clueless people unfortunately on CPF.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother explaining.
> 
> Nice picture HJK



Yes, we're the clueless ones because you are fluff posting...


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 2, 2008)

When you remember this topic coming up in 2004 and you remember that you said it was when you were posting from a combat zone. And mentioning the civillian contractor that was running a small radio station in Scania at the same time.

When you come here for more than a review or two of a light.


----------



## Hellbore (Nov 2, 2008)

Ah yes, I'm a flashaholic, I'm addicted to flashahol 

jk..

But seriously, when you check this page more than 10 times a day, I think you are definitely a flashaholic


----------



## sylathnie (Nov 2, 2008)

When you are waiting on parts for you next custom light assembly and you start shopping for "what's next" before all the parts for your current project even come in... 

When you have serious explosion concerns about your battery collection and avoid storing them all in the same place. (Similar strategy to a fireworks manufacture).

When people ask you how much a light costs you avoid including all required accessories. (Charger, power supply, batteries, etc).

When you keep an ROP around just to remind yourself where you came from.

You don't even show new lights to others any more... it's not like they will understand. :sigh:

You dig through the recycled battery bins just to see if someone threw a lithium pack in there that you can salvage the good cells from. (Or the MOSFETs from the balancing circuit)

You scoff at the 55 watt rating on your car headlights when you change them.

You wish you were fatter so your belt were longer and you could put more lights on it. (And you seriously consider a bandoleer.)

You "don't see" a light switch just so you have a chance to flip on your EDC and "look" for it.


----------



## KiwiMark (Nov 2, 2008)

sylathnie said:


> You "don't see" a light switch just so you have a chance to flip on your EDC and "look" for it.



Or you wander into the garage/basement/outside at night, there is a light you could turn on, but you don't see the point when you have a perfectly good EDC that will light up the area perfectly well.

You sit in the dark at home for over 30 minutes so you can test the low mode of your EDC with night adapted eyes, then test all your lights low modes so you know what you have available for the next camping trip.

You keep your flashlight collection out of site so that friends/flatmates/family don't realise just how many lights you own and you certainly wouldn't want to tell them just how much you have spent on lights & mods.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 2, 2008)

You realize that you bought 4 new lights in the last month and a half before just about everyone else on CPF (PT EOS II headlight, 50 lumen EOS headlight, 45 lumen PT Quad headlight, Lumapower Encore). I might receive the Encore tomorrow.


----------



## waddup (Nov 2, 2008)

when *3 seconds* after paypal-ing for a new light you are back looking at another light and SERIOUSLY considering buying it.

then buy it.:candle:


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 2, 2008)

waddup said:


> when *3 seconds* after paypal-ing for a new light you are back looking at another light and SERIOUSLY considering buying it.
> 
> then buy it.:candle:



that sounds like late saturday night last weekend for me...


----------



## Packet-Storm (Nov 6, 2008)

you are a flashoholic... when you start calculating how many watts the kids power wheels jeep puts out to add some "real" headlights.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually have a pretty funny story, a little x-rated, TMI and crude maybe, but, I just had to share it with you guys:

So me and mrs. bullfrog are having some fun trying to make some tadpoles the other night (if you catch my drift) and she went into our nightstand drawer where she keeps a little "toy" and where I have a G2/M60L. 

Anyway, the lights were out and she grabs what she thinks is her toy.

Now, as it turns out, her toy and my toy (the G2/M60L) have a remarkebly similar twist-to-activate switch. Long story short, she gets ready to use her toy, twists to activate and  there is 140 lumens of pure malkoff goodness that blinds us both. She screamed and it took me a second to figure out what happened. 2 seconds later we were cracking up. 

I think this could ONLY happen to a flashaholic - and it definitely tops my other flashaholic moment of being called "special" by a lowes employee. 

Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'd actually be surprised if it hasn't


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2008)

Cute story, Bullfrog !


_


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 6, 2008)

Ohhh My! bullfrog, that made me laugh so hard....my abbs hurt now form all the laughing.....for some reason I doubt that that has happened to anyone else


----------



## csshih (Nov 6, 2008)

aaaugggh bullfrog. that's good stuff.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 6, 2008)

Just be careful not to grab her 'toy' to EDC in your pocket. It could be a little embarrassing when you decide to show someone your 'light.' :laughing:


----------



## t3h (Nov 7, 2008)

When you arrive at the office and someone says "There's a package on your desk, but when I put it over there, it kept lighting up on the inside, what's in it?"

(50 pack of photon clones from DX)


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 7, 2008)

when you arent nearly as impressed by output as you are by a runtime plot that looks like someone used a ruler to make the line straight across. (I.E. surefire kx2 single stage)


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 7, 2008)

Your friends and family beg you to get them something other than flashlights for birthday and Christmas presents because they have enough from you already.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 7, 2008)

:lolsign:
_


----------



## fireboltr (Nov 7, 2008)

When you bore your significant other enough with lights that she says (and I quote)

"So now we have the longest running, brightest, when are we gonna try high CRI. I'm tired of the blue tinted, flat world."

I almost died as I thought when I got excited about something I am into and she really isnt that she wasnt really paying attention, like I do to her.....

Now do I take this as permission to get my hands on a Sundrop??? Or just permission to get some high CRI seouls and mod the existing lights????


----------



## LEDconvert (Nov 19, 2008)

I've just read a few dozen posts from this thread at random and its all so true!
I could have written so many of them - it's uncanny. 

Has anyone with professional competence ever tried to catalog the various stages of flashaholism I wonder?

The stage I'm currently at involves giving older flashligts away so that I can justify buying more....


----------



## chew socks (Nov 19, 2008)

1. When your so lazy that you'd rather starve then get up and open a candy bar, but start job searching cause you realize all those lights you want to buy total up to more money than you have.

2. When you spend more time here reading and posting then you do writing important essays......oops 

3. When your picturing your future of flying fighter jets, and you wonder how many lights they'll let you carry.


----------



## firefly99 (Nov 19, 2008)

When your buddy came to your house, saw all the Surefire shelf queens on a high shelf. He said you need to treat the Surefires better, only a display case would do justice to your Surefires. 

When size15 comment you are a nutcase for having 2 dozens Surefires light.

You start from the left side of a bell curve with dim Mag lights, pursuit after bright, brighter, brightness light going up the curve. Then realise the brighter the light, the less chance of using it in real life. Start to appreciate dimmer lights that let you get the job done. End up on the right side of bell curve with a suitable brightness light that will do the job 80% of the time.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 20, 2008)

you name your children "Cree", "Clicky", and your dog "Surefire"


----------



## Burgess (Nov 21, 2008)

You name your daughter, Dorcy.


and yer' son is named Garrity.



Your dog is named Eveready.


Your cat is named Fenix, cuz' it's close to Felix.



You name yer' Goldfish . . . .


Arc the Shark



_


----------



## Coop (Nov 21, 2008)

Actually, I have a dog named Fenix


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 21, 2008)

when you read more on this website than you have ever read in your life

jamie


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 21, 2008)

When nothing seems to satisfy the ever-increasing lust that you have for brightness...

When you can look at the sun and know that you have a brighter flashlight...

When a welding mask becomes standard equipment prior to flicking the switch on your latest modded HID...

:naughty:


----------



## divine (Nov 21, 2008)

When you take a Streamlight Microstream to the gym so you'll be able to make it out of the building if the power goes out and the emergency lights don't work. You can't carry anything much bigger or it will look weird or fall out of your pocket, but realize that the new Nitecore clips don't fall out of your pocket. Then you consider not taking your RA Twisty because you have an ARC on your keys, but think... what if the building collapses and you're stuck for days, "I could use that sort of runtime."

So, you use this to convince yourself to buy another light. The light you buy will not help you in any way with this situation, but it has pretty good runtime. :candle:

Somehow, this comforts you. :ironic:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 21, 2008)

divine said:


> So, you use this to convince yourself to buy another light. The light you buy will not help you in any way with this situation, but it has pretty good runtime. :candle:
> 
> Somehow, this comforts you. :ironic:


Ha, so true!  Thanks for that.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Nov 22, 2008)

When you buy over $1,200 in flashlight in one week, during a recession. .


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 22, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> When nothing seems to satisfy the ever-increasing lust that you have for brightness...
> 
> :naughty:


 
much like a wino, who doesn't care anymore about the vintage or price of their booze-: you've gotten to a point where sometimes you don't care about brightness or runtime anymore, and have to acquire a light because of looks or gadgetry appeal., or because its something a bit different than what you have already.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 22, 2008)

cruisemissile said:


> much like a wino, who doesn't care anymore about the vintage or price of their booze-: you've gotten to a point where sometimes you don't care about brightness or runtime anymore, and have to acquire a light because of looks or gadgetry appeal., or because its something a bit different than what you have already.



When you spend long periods of time on the internet, looking for that gadget appeal...


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 22, 2008)

When you try to convince yourself that its no longer a want but more a need to get a better camera to take photos of your new shiny precious...


----------



## hamheart (Nov 22, 2008)

you have to visit cpf every hour to check for PM's or updates on your subscribed threads otherwise you get irritable.
you run to mailbox to see if your flash light/part has come yet.


P.S. unfortunately both are true for me :laughing:


----------



## LEDobsession (Nov 23, 2008)

When you spend $1600 on a 42" LED light bar for offroad use that mounts to your 2001 GMC Sierra C3 that isnt lifted, has road tires, and doesn't even have a 4-Low in its all-wheel drive powertrain. Dang.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah but that bar is worth it!


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 23, 2008)

When you make a pointless post just so you can be 1 post closer to the FLASHAHOLIC rank...


----------



## LEDobsession (Nov 26, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Yeah but that bar is worth it!



Oh man, it was worth it. That thing is bright!


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 26, 2008)

Apart from all this mentioned here of which i am guilty of quite a few, howsabout setting up a specific email account just for your email notifications?


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 26, 2008)

BMRSEB said:


> So true..:laughing:



Ditto to hiding all the evidence!(Like a junky hiding needles or a wino hiding empty bottles)
And shipping stuff to a special p.o. Box instead of your house


----------



## waddup (Nov 26, 2008)

when you only discovered cpf a few weeks ago, 

immediately own a nightcore-d10, novatac-120, malkoff drop in, couple romisens 

and are now *seriously disappointed* by the light out the front of your car every time you drive at night


:twothumbs


----------



## fieldops (Nov 26, 2008)

When you shine your brightest LED light into your wallet and there's no trace of a green tint.......


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 27, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> When you try to convince yourself that its no longer a want but more a need to get a better camera to take photos of your new shiny precious...



When you start to refer to your flashlights as "my precious" like Golom from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 27, 2008)

when you should be spending time with family on a holiday, but steal away to check CPF and DX to figure out which light to buy next.
or to take another look at the up and coming Surefire Optimus and Invictus to keep figuring which one you'd really like..


----------



## iluvflashlight (Nov 27, 2008)

when another flashaholic said that u r mad for collecting so many flashlight and advice you to see a psychiatrist


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 27, 2008)

When your girlfriend asks "is that your flashlight or are you just happy to see me?" or when your alone and when she asks to see your flashlight, you whip it out before you realize she meant the other one...


----------



## elumen8 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so new I don't know when you become one...but I assume a lightbulb will turn on above my head when I finally am one. :candle:


ps...does sneaking away during the family turkey dinner (just to read CPF) mean that I'm headed down the path of flashaholic damnation? :thinking:


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 28, 2008)

elumen8 said:


> I'm so new I don't know when you become one...but I assume a lightbulb will turn on above my head when I finally am one. :candle:
> 
> 
> ps...does sneaking away during the family turkey dinner (just to read CPF) mean that I'm headed down the path of flashaholic damnation? :thinking:


 
the warning signs are starting to appear.
perhaps you could turn on some flashlights to illuminate the darkness in order to find more warning signs of flashaholism.


----------



## Maxwell (Nov 29, 2008)

I may have developed a symptom of Flashaholism. This morning I woke up and found that I had a Nitecore D10 clenched firmly in my hand.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 29, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> I may have developed a symptom of Flashaholism. This morning I woke up and found that I had a Nitecore D10 clenched firmly in my hand.


 
that's a sign., and you don't even know how it got there..



also: if you find yourself with at least 2 or 3 flashlights in hand or pocket when going from room to room in your own house.

or, when you get distracted even from watching an adult movie to go back and check CPF..


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 1, 2008)

when you start checking out MEN to see if any of them have a flashlight clip on their belt, pocket etc


----------



## bladerunner (Dec 1, 2008)

When you spend time thinking which light you will need as a back up for your nightly dog walk!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

Youfoundnemo said:


> When your girlfriend asks "is that your flashlight or are you just happy to see me?" or when your alone and when she asks to see your flashlight, you whip it out before you realize she meant the other one...



ROTFLMAO...


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 1, 2008)

You become a true FLASHAHOLIC when...

You wake up at 5 a.m. PST even though you don't have school until noon, and surf CPF for an hour just to get your fix... and then , having being satisfied... you fall back asleep...


----------



## waddup (Dec 1, 2008)

when, as you drive around town, and you notice a 'yellow' road sign from the corner of your vision, and you turn to look to see if its a cree or p7 emitter:thumbsup:


----------



## sigsour (Dec 1, 2008)

You start taking Photography classes strictly for the purpose of getting a compliment from fellow CPF's of your pretty light sparkling in your back yard creek...


----------



## LEDobsession (Dec 3, 2008)

you have 10 flashlights in your truck and 10 lights on the outside of your truck too.


----------



## LEDobsession (Dec 3, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> I may have developed a symptom of Flashaholism. This morning I woke up and found that I had a Nitecore D10 clenched firmly in my hand.



Wait till you wake up and realize that you fell asleep with an LED headlamp securely attached to your forehead. That leaves an imprint for a few hours.


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

When u wish to have a Polarion PH50 as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Dec 3, 2008)

When you learn how to bypass the schools security system just so you can get on CPF


----------



## climberkid (Dec 5, 2008)

When you have extra batteries so you spend $100 on a light to use them with. :thumbsup:


----------



## medieval (Dec 5, 2008)

When you tell your wife "why don't you go take a nap" just before the mailman shows up with a new package.:laughing:


----------



## leeleefocus (Dec 5, 2008)

When your walking around the house in your under wear and have your EDC holstered in the elastic.


----------



## TECENG (Dec 5, 2008)

When you and your wife decide to take a trip to Vegas and you clearly stipulate that she make reservations ONLY at the Luxor....


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2008)

When you have this many lights.......







Actually I have way more lights!


----------



## LEDobsession (Dec 19, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> When you have this many lights.......



Thats a lot of lights!


----------



## MManley (Dec 19, 2008)

When you turn on your brand new 6P in the sleep and it runs the batteries dry.


----------



## lightplay22 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL! Man o man can a picture say a thousand words or what! Can't wait to show this to my family ernsanada! You true dude.

One sign is when you want flashlights bright enough to use outdoors during the day time.


----------



## jrmcferren (Dec 19, 2008)

MManley said:


> When you turn on your brand new 6P in the sleep and it runs the batteries dry.


And the first thing you think of is thank god the battery cells didn't go . Then again I am very conservative about battery health. I don't let something go dark unless it is a set of Primaries (except Lithium) or any primary in a single cell application.


----------



## wildstar87 (Dec 19, 2008)

When you are actually looking foward to a windstorm this weekend to knock out power, just so you can use them with purpose..


----------



## zx7dave (Dec 19, 2008)

You are a True flashaholic when...
-You have at least one light in every room of your house
-You have at least one light in every vehicle you own
-You can rattle off the components of your entire collection without missing a beat and to anyone listening would sound like you are talking about your children
-You buy your "flashlight of the month" before even looking at the bills
-You buy 5th M6 rather than chains for your truck in Dec


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 19, 2008)

you light up your Christmas tree with l.e.d. tree lights and use tritium keychains as ornaments.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 19, 2008)

divine said:


> When you take a Streamlight Microstream to the gym so you'll be able to make it out of the building if the power goes out and the emergency lights don't work. You can't carry anything much bigger or it will look weird or fall out of your pocket, but realize that the new Nitecore clips don't fall out of your pocket. Then you consider not taking your RA Twisty because you have an ARC on your keys, but think... what if the building collapses and you're stuck for days, "I could use that sort of runtime."
> 
> So, you use this to convince yourself to buy another light. The light you buy will not help you in any way with this situation, but it has pretty good runtime. :candle:
> 
> Somehow, this comforts you. :ironic:



O gosh... I've been taking the M20 every night

I don't "think" I've gotten any weird looks yet because the black finish blends in with my shorts


----------



## offroadcmpr (Dec 19, 2008)

You know you are a flashaholic when you love going camping not because you are away from civilization, but because it gives you a good reason to try all of your new lights out.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2008)

When you actually *look forward* to the shortest day of the year.

:candle:
_


----------



## waddup (Dec 19, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> When you have this many lights.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think you win


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 19, 2008)

offroadcmpr said:


> You know you are a flashaholic when you love going camping not because you are away from civilization, but because it gives you a good reason to try all of your new lights out.



What if that isn't the ONLY reason you like camping? Like if you like camping say 40% for other reasons and 60% for the chance to play with your lights?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 19, 2008)

You have your flashlight du jour in your hand and another in your pocket while you surf CPF. I do.

Geoff


----------



## bigdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> When you have this many lights.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think many of the flashaholics here could break your record. 

I only have about 10% of your collection based on the picture u got. :bow:


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 19, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> When you have this many lights.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... where do you sleep? :naughty:


----------



## Burgess (Dec 20, 2008)

He must be a Light Sleeper !





(sorry, couldn't help myself)
_


----------



## YAK-28 (Dec 20, 2008)

that pic should be a poster.

good joke also.


----------



## divine (Dec 21, 2008)

He'd have to sleep with a blindfold with that many side switches!


----------



## divine (Dec 21, 2008)

D-Dog said:


> O gosh... I've been taking the M20 every night
> 
> I don't "think" I've gotten any weird looks yet because the black finish blends in with my shorts


haha


----------



## csshih (Dec 21, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> When you have this many lights.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dear god..
I want one.
as in like
one pile like that.


----------



## shomie911 (Dec 21, 2008)

When you get your first Surefire A2 (even though you've already bought about a dozen other lights.)


----------



## Coop (Dec 21, 2008)

YAK-28 said:


> that pic should be a poster.










:wave:


----------



## fareast (Jan 20, 2009)

Robocop said:


> If you have ever taken a shower with a flashlight....you may just qualify.
> 
> I remember when my power was out for several days and I thought long and hard about what light I had that would be perfect for the shower......well I never thought I would use that Gerber old style Ultra-G for this but it worked great in that shower




I did not even need a power outage to use my Extreme during showers. Sometimes it is just fun to do it... 

Does it matter how many lights one has?


----------



## Zatoichi (Jan 20, 2009)

.... your weekly shopping list is 14 packets of instant noodles, teabags, box of CR123's, box of AA's and a pack of assorted o-rings.


----------



## ktafil (Jan 20, 2009)

When the fuse blows by charging your flashlight batteries


----------



## MiniMag_Crazy_Greg (Jan 20, 2009)

When a close friend & co-worker calls me at work from home after watching Disney channel's "Handy Manny" whit her daughter just to tell me my new nick-name is "Flicker!"


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 20, 2009)

fareast said:


> I did not even need a power outage to use my Extreme during showers. Sometimes it is just fun to do it...
> 
> Does it matter how many lights one has?



Same...same light too. I usually carry it in there just in case someone decides to be funny and flicks off the lights... which has already happened once or twice. Last night though I dropped it in the shower from about 4 feet onto tile :sick2: Luckily it landed on the back end and only has a little dent. No harm and it still runs great


----------



## Pöbel (Jan 20, 2009)

The wife is in the shower. I enter the room and she asks me to get some candles for romantics. I put the 120p on the floor, and let the light ceiling bounce.

Wasn't that romantic, but still did the job


----------



## TKC (Jan 20, 2009)

*When your dog has his own flashlight for night walks. 

PS:
My dog does!*


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 20, 2009)

When you read threads on-line called "*You become a true FLASHAHOLIC when?"*


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jan 21, 2009)

When you give up your day job to work nights...


----------



## Moka (Jan 22, 2009)

Burgess said:


> He must be a Light Sleeper !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You deserve to be shot for that joke...  ROFL!

You know your a flashoholic when you hire/buy a fog machine to view the beam profiles:twothumbs


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 22, 2009)

Moka said:


> You deserve to be shot for that joke...  ROFL!
> 
> You know your a flashoholic when you hire/buy a fog machine to view the beam profiles:twothumbs



Or when you fill the bathroom up with steam because you need the money for lights


----------



## BIGLOU (Jan 24, 2009)

When you pretty much now the all SF flashlight specs. by heart and light ***. options, holsters, conversion kits etc. and don't even work for SF, but you wish you did.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 24, 2009)

SO many posts! Unfortunately I can't read through all...
*
I have some proposals of definition:*

You become a true FLASHAHOLIC when:

*you spend more money each month in purchasing new flashlights than your household expense

*your favourite saturday enjoyment is to play with your flashlights 

*you spend more time stroking your flashlights than stroking your wife

*you consider shining with flashlights is better than sex

*you have read through all posts in this thread...


Regards, Patric


----------



## Mandog (Apr 3, 2009)

And if you have not read this entire thread word for word, you are not a true flashaholic! Go back to the first page and get to work.


----------



## BRO (Apr 3, 2009)

You know your a "FLASHAHOLIC" when your kids come home with report cards with straight A's and your only reply is, "I want something brighter". As your subconscious is thinking of an RA Clicky!


----------



## saabgoblin (Apr 3, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> I actually have a pretty funny story, a little x-rated, TMI and crude maybe, but, I just had to share it with you guys:
> 
> So me and mrs. bullfrog are having some fun trying to make some tadpoles the other night (if you catch my drift) and she went into our nightstand drawer where she keeps a little "toy" and where I have a G2/M60L.
> 
> ...


When this image is forever etched in you mind.



PhotonWrangler said:


> Just be careful not to grab her 'toy' to EDC in your pocket. It could be a little embarrassing when you decide to show someone your 'light.' :laughing:


Stemming from this fear, you Mod that special toy with a heat sink and a SSCP4 so if you do grab it by mistake, you will still have a flashlight handy.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 4, 2009)

Took this photo two days ago. May I be be a flashoholic?


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 4, 2009)

When you read your flashlights a bedtime story.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 4, 2009)

When your flashlights STAR in a bedtime story !


:candle:


( It was a dark and stormy night . . . . )


_


----------



## Coop (Apr 5, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Took this photo two days ago. May I be be a flashoholic?



No, sorry, you're 1 light short of being a flashaholic... now go out and buy yourself that last missing light


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 5, 2009)

You know you're a flashaholic when the rated lifetimes of all the bulbs and l.e.d.s in your collection of flashlights used one light at a time exceeds your lifespan from birth to death.


----------



## buickid (Apr 5, 2009)

When you go and buy a box of cereal just for the LED toy inside... heh


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 7, 2009)

Coop said:


> No, sorry, you're 1 light short of being a flashaholic... now go out and buy yourself that last missing light



Ok, thanks for the info! 

And I decided to not get any more light until autumn, then I am looking forward to graduate to flashoholic in september...:twothumbs

Regards, Patric


----------



## KuKu427 (Aug 6, 2009)

You become a true flashaholic when it's a typhoon day and you are charging up your batteries and praying, praying _real hard_ for the power to go out.
:tinfoil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

When your late to work because your li-ions weren't finished charging yet


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 6, 2009)

I became very interest when I first saw my friends magcharger light up the front porch. Then I became more interested when I order my streamlight twintask thinking that "xenon bulb" meant the same thing as Xenon HID. I was super disappointed when I got the light so I sent it back in replacement for an Inova TIROS X03. As soon as I turned it on in the dark I officially became a flashaholic.


----------



## HighLumens (Aug 6, 2009)

You are a true flashaholic when you choose your trousers thinking on how many pockets you will need for your lights.

It happened to me .


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 6, 2009)

When you try to stuff a 3C Mag into your pocket as an EDC.


----------



## tedshred (Aug 6, 2009)

When your li-ion batteries are not done charging, so you take the batteries, charger, DMM and a few lights with you to work so you can monitor the charge at your desk.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 6, 2009)

when you get red faced when you visit your other apt to find a conEd notice apologizing for the power outage. and for them saying they would compensate for any food lost. argh. a flasholics dream, to be paid to go through a power outage.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 6, 2009)

i believe i became a true flashaholic when i bought my first " real" flashlight, which was a G2 black incan, on 6/6/06...yea def a bad day to start an addiction....


----------



## SFG2Lman (Aug 6, 2009)

you know your a flashaholic when you speed read this entire thread because you are anxious to check if anything new has happened on the rest of CPF


----------



## Scotty007 (Aug 6, 2009)

You know you're a flashaholic when....YOU JOIN A WEBSITE CALLED CANDLEPOWERFORUMS! :nana:


----------



## MikeV (Aug 7, 2009)

I think I became a flashaholic after when I realized the $55 for a L2D really was not that bad a price after going though four minimag-LED's.:shakehead

I knew I was a flashaholic when during a chruch event I had to wear a suit and I had my L2D on my belt and my LOD cliped on my shirt pocket.

Sad thing is no one said any thing..........




Mike.


----------



## SuperLightMan (Aug 7, 2009)

...you've just purchased a new light and you immediately go back onto the forums or the Internet in search for another light!


----------



## Metatron (Aug 7, 2009)

when u no longer wait at ur postbox for the next light to arrive...


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 7, 2009)

you become a true flashaholic when you have all the lights you need be cannot stop adding more lights to the current collection.


----------



## computernut (Aug 7, 2009)

You know when you're a flashaholic when your fiancee asks you what gift you should give your best man and all you can think of is matching Surefire E1B's to go with our tuxes. You know when you've picked the right girl when she rolls her eyes and says "only if you get it engraved"


----------



## zipplet (Aug 7, 2009)

When you try to find excuses to add extra LEDs to any electronic device you build.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 7, 2009)

You become a true Flashaholic when....

you have any one or all these traits.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 7, 2009)

Apparently I was a flashaholic as a toddler when I could dissasemble flashlights faster than my dad could reassemble them. In todays era I would have to say when I started buying my surefire lego collection E1e, E2e, L4, L6. Most recently its the fenix line that has me spending $$$$


----------



## MKLight (Aug 8, 2009)

22hornet said:


> When planning a holiday means planning what lights to take with you and booking hotels and rental cars are a second thought.
> When you actually enquire whether power goes out regularly in your destination city and you cheer when the answer is positive.
> When planning excursions on your holiday, you favour visiting dark caves, poorly lit ruins and stuff like that.
> One of the first things you ask about your destination country is what power sockets they have (for your chargers).
> ...



Joris - how was your holiday? What did you end up bringing with you?




Flying Turtle said:


> You have one in your pocket while out cutting the grass.
> 
> Geoff



lol...all too true!!!


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 9, 2009)

.... when you know the name of the postman, fedex, ups, parcelforce driver


----------



## Burgess (Aug 9, 2009)

. . . . and you can recognize the sound of their truck engine --


even when the Television is on !







When you see a huge Cargo Container Ship on TV, or in person . . . .


and you imagine the entire thing loaded with quality flashlights from China.




_


----------



## Hugo2x (Aug 9, 2009)

lovecpf. When you add craigslist to your bookmarks with "flashlight" all ready in the search query just to save time


----------



## Superdave (Aug 9, 2009)

when "Need" becomes "want"..


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 9, 2009)

Hugo2x said:


> lovecpf. When you add craigslist to your bookmarks with "flashlight" all ready in the search query just to save time



Here we have an equivalent to ebay called TradeMe which has a very high volume of new & 2nd hand products traded. You can save a search and they will E-Mail you the new results of that search daily. Would I be a flashaholic if I saved "maglite" and received an E-Mail every day with a list of anything new listed with that word in it? What if I already had 4 x 2D, 1x3D, 2x4D & 1 x 6D Maglite? What if not a single one of my Maglites was standard (not a plastic lens amongst them and only the Malkoff LED one with a plastic reflector)?

Probably just having a Maglite hot wire mod drawing 180+ watts is enough to classify me as a flashaholic though.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 9, 2009)

Superdave said:


> when "Need" becomes "want"..



No No No... You've got that backwards, its when a want becomes a "need"


----------



## zipplet (Aug 10, 2009)

mossyoak said:


> No No No... You've got that backwards, its when a want becomes a "need"



Definately... usually you only 'want' high power LEDs at first as you have plenty of low power lights to satisfy the job.... then you end up 'needing' high power LEDs and quality flashlights for your fix as the condition progresses.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 10, 2009)

When your girlfriend says you spend too much money on flashlights and not enough on her. Response; a blast in the face from an E2DL. HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## pseudoblue (Aug 10, 2009)

When you thought that you only needed ONE good multimode, practical, high quality, water resistant, EDC, AA, tough, regulated, runtime, plenty of good review light...:thumbsup:

You go ahead and decide to buy another light that's similar, dimmer or brighter or too bright!... it just doesn't make sense really..


----------



## ejot (Aug 10, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> You have one in your pocket while out cutting the grass.
> 
> Geoff



You have one mounted on a push mower while out cutting the grass ... at midnight.


----------



## greenethumb (Aug 10, 2009)

When your wife says "Holy Fright!" when opening the latest credit card bill. Just happened 5 minutes ago...recently bought a Malkoff MD4 Wildcat, another MD4 body and M60W MC-E, 6 AW 18650 batteries and a Pila IBC charger. What can I say? You guys did this to me.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 10, 2009)

greenethumb said:


> When your wife says "Holy Fright!" when opening the latest credit card bill. Just happened 5 minutes ago...recently bought a Malkoff MD4 Wildcat, another MD4 body and M60W MC-E, 6 AW 18650 batteries and a Pila IBC charger. What can I say? You guys did this to me.



You become a true flashaholic when your reaction to the above is... "oh is that it?" :laughing:


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 10, 2009)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> You're probably a flashaholic when you have more lights than underwear.
> 
> - Chris



I qualify!! :twothumbs


----------



## orb (Aug 10, 2009)

When you try to host / organize a Second UK CPF Get Together, with the help of a fellow flashaholic. :wave: Lee.


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 10, 2009)

The Voice of Reason said:


> QUOTE: _*"My big problem due to my flashaholisim is not being able to wait for the last light I bought to come in and buying a second, third, forth, or even fifth one while I'm still waiting for the first".*_
> 
> I hear ya...


Mea culpa!


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 10, 2009)

Cribbage said:


> When you realized you just posted 3 replies in a row to this thread!
> 
> (oops; 4!)



Oh, man, you got me. :huh:


----------



## tygger (Aug 10, 2009)

Burgess said:


> . . . . and you can recognize the sound of their truck engine --
> 
> 
> even when the Television is on !



AND you can tell which truck it is (fedex, ups) just by sound......


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 10, 2009)

tygger said:


> AND you can tell which truck it is (fedex, ups) just by sound......



Doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## Superdave (Aug 10, 2009)

when parts show up that you don't remember ordering...


but hey, i have a brand new 6PDL body now.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 10, 2009)

When you have a monthly flashlight budget . :mecry:

Im such a Flashaholic ! :naughty:


----------



## old4570 (Aug 10, 2009)

When your already buying parts to upgrade lights that haven't even arrived yet !
:wave:


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 10, 2009)

Most of my fellow security officers carry (maybe) one light; I carry 3. A Surefire E2DL (strong side), a NiteCore D10 R2 for backup (weak side), and a Maratac AAA on my key set. It's not too much... honestly!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

When you have an excel spreadsheet with your want/need list, including prices, a colour coded system for delivery status, priority and payment status, full prices and totals automatically solved, and any additional accessories needed


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 11, 2009)

When you are sitting in a brightly lit office, at 11 am with no less than 3 lights discreetly on your person and a headlamp in your bag.

Plus a stack of freshly charged eneloops..........


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 11, 2009)

When your falling asleep, and trying to count/remember how many items you have ordered/being shippeed...and when you wake up the next day, your wife tells you you were talking in your sleep saying "Give me the f-ing light...here's how you use it"...

I have a problem...


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 11, 2009)

When your co-workers purposely don't bring a light to work, cause they know you have enough....

When you lose a bet to a coworker, who tell's some-one "He probably has 13 lights on him and his back-pack"...and you actually have 14...

lovecpf


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 11, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> When you have an excel spreadsheet with your want/need list, including prices, a colour coded system for delivery status, priority and payment status, full prices and totals automatically solved, and any additional accessories needed



And it's encrypted so the Missus cant see it


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 11, 2009)

orb said:


> When you try to host / organize a Second UK CPF Get Together, with the help of a fellow flashaholic. :wave: Lee.



When & where ? :naughty:


----------



## ejot (Aug 11, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> When you have an excel spreadsheet with your want/need list, including prices, a colour coded system for delivery status, priority and payment status, full prices and totals automatically solved, and any additional accessories needed



Or when you have several excel sheets to track your hordes of rechargeable batteries, sub-categorized and color-coded by brand, model, chemistry, and advertised capacity-- indicating personally-serialized and dated battery number, charger serial number and dock last charged on, charging/discharging rates, ZTS readings, charge durations, load and unload date/times and voltages (+/- 0.1mV), tested capacities, cool-down voltage, and flashlight application ..... WITH automatic dynamically-changing cell colors to remind one's self of the need for a NiMH refresh cycle or when a set of LiIons could potentially be sitting discharged. 

Um, not that I *cough* would have any of that.


----------



## worldedit (Aug 12, 2009)

When walking in the dark becomes stressful, because you need to use every light you got with you.

I remember when i only had my L2D and i had much more fun with it than with all the lights i have now. My firt love, and i sold it :mecry:


----------



## divine (Aug 12, 2009)

When you start adding up how much the lights you're carrying costed and you go well over $500.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Aug 12, 2009)

When the name Flashaholic is under your ID name on this great website.

lovecpflovecpflovecpflovecpflovecpf


----------



## computernut (Aug 12, 2009)

Taking along a coat while walking the dog at night even though you don't need one so you have extra pockets to hold all the flashlights you want to try out.


----------



## orb (Aug 13, 2009)

Meganoggin said:


> When & where ? :naughty:



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238889


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2009)

When you can entertain yourself for 10 minutes on the lx2 simulator on Surefire's site.


----------



## duboost (Aug 14, 2009)

when i said "hey at least flashlights are cheaper than car parts"

...only to realize im just as broke


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> When you can entertain yourself for 10 minutes on the lx2 simulator on Surefire's site.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:...ummmm....guilty....


----------



## TwitchALot (Aug 14, 2009)

When you look at your order history and see a light being ordered every four days. -_- Plan on ordering some more next week, but it'll break the "new light every four days" cycle, and my wallet. :mecry:

When, for no good reason at all, you abruptly roll out of your bed while grabbing your Fenix and do a search and assess of your room in the middle of the night. 



[email protected] said:


> When you can entertain yourself for 10 minutes on the lx2 simulator on Surefire's site.



Where!?


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 14, 2009)

When you check out a cop's gun belt. . . . . to see what kind of flashlight he is packing.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 14, 2009)

When you find that you're getting more proficient in your photography skills for some reason...


----------



## run4jc (Nov 16, 2009)

divine said:


> When you start adding up how much the lights you're carrying costed and you go well over $500.



Or you have 2 on you with a value of $700....


----------



## scout24 (Nov 16, 2009)

When you can't make up your mind which lights to take that day and just start stuffing them all in your pockets, and thin the herd to 3 or 4 by the time you get to work... and make sure you lock your car because what's inside may be worth more than the car. :shakehead (guilty as charged...) :wave:


----------



## Bobpuvel (Nov 16, 2009)

you're going to a different part of your house, and you grab a light cuz you "never know if you'll need it" haha


----------



## run4jc (Nov 17, 2009)

You can tell which light it is just from the beamshot...


----------



## Hacken (Nov 18, 2009)

Showolf said:


> What are the requirements to be a FLASHAHOLIC?



when your daughter stops getting a diaper change


----------



## zven (Nov 21, 2009)

You read the movie title "The Secret of Nimh" as "The Secret of Nickel-Metal Hydride", and it takes you a moment of wondering why there's a movie about battery chemistry before you realize you spend a little too much time accessorizing your flashlights.


----------



## Batou00159 (Jun 6, 2010)

Flashanator said:


> Your working on a light while the power is out & using another light to see what your doing.




The power dosent need to be out


----------



## DeeFff (Jun 6, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> When you have "The Perfect Flashlight"(Big or small, fat or skinny, Bright or dim, standing, hanging or flexable) for any situation that arises.



And half of your perfect flashlights are backup for the first half.

And you start working on a third half.

-Don


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 10, 2010)

FAAbUlights said:


> When you strategically put multiple lights throughout the house to make sure you can grab a light no matter where you are.


 
Well is'nt that the whole point of owning multiple flashlights?:thumbsup:


----------



## Per-Sev (Jun 10, 2010)

When this forum said I was after so many postings. And I spent $500 for a light that is probably a sure sign that either I am crazy or a Flashaholic most of my friends vote for crazy.


----------



## bnemmie (Jun 10, 2010)

Then you would rather grab a flashlight then turn on the lights at night.

When everyone at work comes to you when they need a flashlight because "they know you always have one"


----------



## BillG (Jun 10, 2010)

I would say a 100 posts here and 


the owner of either an Eternal light or an Infinity Ultra G


----------



## sjmack (Jun 10, 2010)

When you order lights while inebriated.

Come on, I can't be the only one.


----------



## buds224 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thought I'd revive an old thread.

I got curious about lights when I got my first LED (non-maglite). It was a River Rock LED single AA that I purchased from Target. I got hooked when I received my first Fenix, a fenix LD20.


----------

